# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  PCB priekš Ciklon III test plates

## Epis

Sāku jau domāt par cikon III plati un no sākuma jāuztaisa test plate lai pārbaudītu kā lodējās BGA256 iepakojums un kā strādā FPP konfigurācija ar MAX3000 (EPM3064ATC100-10) un AT49BV163DT  16bit, 16Mb flsh atmiņu. 
uztaisīju pirmo uzmetumu kā varētu izskatīties plate un kā tad varētu būt savienota MAX3000 cpld ar ciklon III, (trūks vēl vien konfigurācijas vads un pie 2 vadiem nav pull up rezistoru(tos vēlāk pieliks),
[attachment=0:1euam2c5]C3_configuracija izvilkta.JPG[/attachment:1euam2c5]

Tākā tiks taisīta lēta plate tad vaidzēja ierakstīties 0,25mm līnija,atstarpe izmēros un sanāca kad BGA lodītes lodēsies pie 0,25x0,25mm kvadrāta, tas protams ir baigi maz apmēram 2x mazāk nekā vajadzētu vaig 0,5-0,4mm diametra laukumu es domāju kad tās lodes tāpat pielodēsies, un vēl dažām lodēm nebūs kur lodēties to var labi redzēt tajā bildē un tajās vietās būs tas zaļai izolātora pārklājums (maska).

----------


## a_masiks

Epi! Tiešām domā pa lēto izgatavot šai m/s  spiesto plati? Vai nu es kļūdos, vai arī jau tagad redzams, ka varēsi izvilkt tikai 2 ārējās rindas pa perimetru, vai arī tikai 128 pinus vienalga no kuras vietas.  Var būt 3-4 klāt, ja lietosi pārejas caurumus zem pašas m/s. Un ne kapeiku vairāk.
0,25x0,25mm kontakta laukums tiešām ir par mazu.
Pacietīgākam un rūpīgākam amatierim es ieteiktu ar ļooooti smalku lodāmuru http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=82-258-07 pielodēt pie piniem tievos emaljētos vadus. Pinu solis, cik var saskatīt -  1mm, ar mitrotouču un mikroskopa palīdzību to var izdarīt.
Nu bet censties palaist šo mikreni jau var... visas iespējas ir... tik atliek novēlēt veiksmi.

----------


## Epis

> Epi! Tiešām domā pa lēto izgatavot šai m/s spiesto plati?


 nu jā un galvenais iemesls ir iemēģināt lodējamo krāsni un iztestēt to FPP konfigurācijas shēmu ar to MAX3000, vairāk neko nopietnu izdrīt tur vairāk nevarēs (atlikušos IO es izvilkšu ārā bet skaits būs neliels līdz 40 ne vairāk), un kad visu iztestēšu tad varētu tālāk domāt par nopietnu protatipa plati ar 4 līmeņiem un attiecīgiem ViA izmēriem un ceļiem (0,2mm) bet tāda plate vilktu uz 300$, līdz ar to nebūtu prātīgi tagat zīmēt 4 līmeņu plati un tērēt tādu naudu ja beigās nekas neiet un pielodēt  nevaru + man no digikeya atnāca vairāk fpga mikrenes nekā pasūtīju tākā vienu fpga testam man nav žēl  :: .

tā FPP konfigurācja būs tāda kad MAX3000 lādēs datus (8biti) ar 28Mhz ātrumu un tad max konfigurācijas datu apjomu ap 3,5Mb varēs ielādēt 125ms un minimums kādas 3ms salīdzinot ar veco seriālo datu sūtīšanu šitas variants ir 10-20X ātrāks un tās speciālās seriālās konfigurācijas flash atmiņas maksā baigi dārgi 4Mb ~~12$  bet man šitā 16Mb flash +MAX3000 izmaksāja pie 5$  tākā tas ir ~2,4X lētāk + 10-20X ātrāk (piebildīšu to kad šitas FPP konfigurāciju neatbalsta ciklon III kas ir iekš mazākā 144TQFP iepakojuma tādēļ arī vaidzēja ņemt šito BGA256 paku), un vēl iespēja ielādēt vairākus konfigurācijas programmas kā minimums 4 un tad ar ārējo slēdzi (kuru es arī likšu) iestatīt attiecīgo konfigurācijas programmu to caur MAX3000 tad lādēs iekš fpga, un šitās visas fičas tad es arī mēģināšu realizēt.
+ vaidzēs arī pašu flash atmiņu sākumā programmēt caur fpga mikreni. 
tākā ir vesela čupa ar visādiem kodiem jāsaraksta lai visu to ideju iedarbinātu un tad tas arī būs šitās test plates nolūks.
varētu arī pielikt USB vadu un FTDI čipu lai varētu komunicēt ar kompi un moš uztaisīt mazu programmeli kas caur USB ielādē flashatmiņā konfigurācijas datus (tas būtu baigi kruta) + ņemt arī no USB strāvu plates darbināšanai tad nevaidzēs ārējo barošanas bloku, jo šitā fpga patērē 50% mazāk enerģijas nekā vecā Ciklon II kā neka 65nm  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Vai es pareizi sapratu - visa šī jezga ar ciklonu II, ciklonu III, optiskās peles kameru, IR lodēšanas krāsni ir tikai tāpēc, ka gribi uzgriezt vītni tērauda sagatavei? Mmmm... mani māc bažas, ka to var izdarīt mazliet vienkāršāk & lētāk...

----------


## Epis

Sākumā bīju domājis kad ar to vītnes iegriešanu pietiks, bet tad sapratu kad vaig visu processu kontrolli un par to var lasīt šitjā CNC topikā: "DIY fpga motoru kontrolieris" un plate tad arī būs priekš tās elektronikas. 
un man vēl ir 60Msps ADC konvertieris no kura uztaisīšu USB oscilu un arī VGA image sensors ar kuru intresanti būtu padarboties it sevišķi objektu filtrēšanas, atpazīšanas laukā, bet tie otršķirīgi projekti, kurus varētu darīt tad kad apnīk viss pārējais.
tākā man ir vesels saraksts ar lietām kuras taisīt uz fpga visa nākošā gada garumā  ::

----------


## Vikings

Ieteikums no manis - celiņus cik vari velc 45 grādu lenķī gan normālāk izskatīsies, gan būs pārskatāmāk. Lai P-CADā 45 grādu trasēšanas lenķi uzstādītu automātiski, trasēšanas režīmā paspaidi burtu O līdz labajā apakšējā stūrī parādās Ortho=45. Tāpat var uzstādīt 90 grādus vai noapaļotus līkumus.

----------


## Epis

sakuma pa tiem 45 gradu automatisko vilkšanu biju piemirsis, bet velak atradu to O pogu ar kuru var slegt to vilkšanas režimus  ::  
šeitik talu esu jau plati savilcis uz šo bridi:
[attachment=1:dka89vvh]C3_configuracija izvilkta 2.JPG[/attachment:dka89vvh]
samera gruti bij izvilkt tos IO kas ir zem MAX3000 kur sanak kad veseli 20 vadi (flash atminas 20 adreses biti) ir javelk starp 3 punktiem (FPGA->MAX3000->FLASH)  un tad tur ari ir vesela jura ar limenu parejam, un itka vissi signali ir savilkti iznemot barošanas vadus un pašus DC-DC regulatorus. 
beigas sanaca kad es esu izmatnojis 100% no MAX3000 piejamajiem IO (pedejos 2 piesledzu pie Led diodes lai gaisminas mirgotu kad mikrene ir iekonfigurejusies un citiem testiem  :: 

vispār ja tā padomā tad moš to īsto plati varētu izvilkt 2 līmeņos, jo tā var izvilkt 4 BGA rindas un tas kopā ir 208 vadi+vēl pāris vadi ja izmanto pāris vilkšanas knifus un šitai mikrenei (EPC5)=182 IO, bet EP3C25=156 IO tākā es taisīšu plati lai varētu uzlikt visas ciklon III mikrenes kas ir BGA256 pakā līdz ar tobūs piejami tikai 156 IO un tos 2 līmeņos varētu mierīgi izvilkt un tādai 2 līmeņu platei PCBcart.com cena būt 126$+(plates cena *daudzums) tie 126$ ir tā instrumentu izmaksas cena (Tooling cost: *one-time) kas savukārt 4 līmeņu platei ir 158$  un pašas 4 līmeņ plates ir apmēram 2X dārgākas tākā varētu uz tiem līmeņiem ietaupīt naudu  ::  vienīgi tādu plati sazīmēt uz 2 līmeņiem būs grūti, to es zinu jo pirms gada jau mēģināju izvilkt un uztaisīt tādu protatipa plati priekš Ciklon II BGA256 šeit bilde no vecās plates kuru es tā arī neuztaisīju  :: 
[attachment=0:dka89vvh]EP2c20f256 PCB pabeigts Cdok_C.JPG[/attachment:dka89vvh]
esu arī mēģinājis izvilkt BGA484 iepakojumu (tikai 4 līmeņos) ja intresē varu ielikt apskatei  ::

----------


## Vikings

Ā vēlviens ieteikums no manas puses - projektējot šitik sarežģītas plates iesaku nomainīt Bottom Plane Pad Color uz citu krāsu lai vieglāk atšķirt dažādos slāņos esošo detaļu kontaktlaukumus, savādāk vismaz man bija baigi grūti kad detaļas abās pusēs un krāsas pārklājas, un nevar saprast kura slāņa detaļas izvads tas ir.
Options -> Display -> Color -> tālāk atradīsi pats.

----------


## Epis

To vaidzēs izdarīt. 
otrajā līmenī man ir tikai mazie kapacitātori 0,2uF viss pārējais 1 līmenī. 
nupat uztaisīju Patern grafiku DC-DC regulātoram, induktoram un kapacitātoriem saliekot kopā visu man DC-DC regulātors aizņem 1,68 cm^2 laukumu pats regulātors ir 3x3mm MLF pakā (super mazs), 
vēl laikam jāuztaisa tam FT245RL patern grafiks un USB ligzdai, tad arī varēs pabeigt plati un pasūtīt  ::

----------


## karloslv

"kapacitātori" - foruma zelta fonds

----------


## Epis

> "kapacitātori" - foruma zelta fonds


 kā tad lai raksta capacitor latviski ?,
 Tildes vārdnīca uzrādīja kondesnātors varda"capacitor" tūlkojumu, bet man tas vārds kautkā liekās galīgi garām.

----------


## karloslv

Epi, tu tiešām esi no mēness nokritis? Diriģentu orķestrī Tu sauc par konduktoru, tāpēc ka angliski tā ir? Laikam neesi gājis ne elektronikas pulciņā, ne vispār runājis ar cilvēkiem, ja nezini, ka latviski visi bez kompleksiem to sauc par kondensatoru.

----------


## Vikings

> kā tad lai raksta capacitor latviski ?,


 Nu nez, cik mēs esam runājuši es vienmēr esmu teicis "kondensators", tu taču saprati ko runāju, tad jau arī zināji kā sauc...

----------


## Epis

Laikam jāuztaisa jauns topiks par to kāpēc kapacitātoru sauc par kondensātoru jo pēc būtības tam nav nekāda sakara ar kondensāciju ?

----------


## Vikings

Epi, tavai zināšanai - kondensators angliski arī ir "condenser", kādēļ populārāks ir capacitor, nezinu. Bet ja pieņemam, ka vārdu "condense" tulkojam kā "savākšanās" tad viss ir tā kā vajag - kondensators savāc lādiņus lai tos pēc tam atdotu...

----------


## Epis

Uztaisīju jaunu topiku elektronikas pamatos par šito tēmu, jo es tomēr domāju kad ir pareizi kapacitātors jo kapacitātei pēc tildes vārdnīcas ir šāds paskaidrojums: 
 Izcelsme - latīņu capacitas (capacitatis) ‘tilpīgums’. 
- 1. fiz. Lielums, kas raksturo strāvas vadītāju spēju uzkrāt elektriskos lādiņus. 
- 2. Spēja uzkrāt, sevī ietilpināt; spēja noteiktā daudzumā sevī ietvert (piem., informāciju). 

līdz ar to nejaucot iekšā angļu valodu un skatoties uz latviešu valodas vērdu izskaidrojumiem pareizi ir kapacitātors  ::  

ja domā savādāk tad raksti to tajā topikā (savādāk šitas aiziet ne pa tēmu)

----------


## a_masiks

Platei pārejas caurumi no viena slāņa uz otru zem dižā ciklona, ir apvienoti ar tā ciklona kontaktlaukumiem?
Tad visticamāk, ka nesanāks nekas jēdzīgs - jo lodalva tiks iesūkta caurumā un tajā vietā kontakta nebūs.

----------


## Delfins

*a_masiks,*
Viņš ar kompresoru pūtīs iekšā  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Tad jau nākošais projekts uz atmegas ir skaidri paredzams. 
PS - pirms kāda laika iepētīju - ir baigi foršie gāzu spiediena mērītāji pusvadītāju mikreņu korpusos ar analogo izeju...
un nemaz nav dārgi....  ::

----------


## Epis

pa šito es bīju domājis un īsti nevarēju izdomāt vai tā alva patiešām salīdīs tajos caurumos?  sanāk tā kad tā līmeņ savienotāja kopējais laukums ir 1mm diametrā  un viņu var ielikt itkā pa vidu starp 4 bumbām tad lodes atrodās uz malas un itkā viņām vaidzētu tur palikt ja vienīgi nav kautkādi spēki kas to visu savelk tajā caurumā. (lodes patiešo neatradīsies virs cauruma un attālums starp cauruma sākumu un lodi būs kādi 0,2mm bet tur starpā nebūs zaļā maska kas to norobežos no cauruma).
[attachment=0:triv0pyp]VIA_caurums.JPG[/attachment:triv0pyp]
vai štiā tos caurumus var izvietot kā bildē ???

----------


## Delfins

omg, tu liksi caurumus starp BGA kontaktiem? vēlu veiksmi  :: 

PS: viens liels alvas pankūks tev tur apakšā vien sanāks.

----------


## a_masiks

Vai var izvietot? Tu jau izvietoji! 
Ja gribēji zināt vai tā būs labi - tad tā arī jautā.
Pie reizes paskaidro, kāpēc vārdam "bīju" lieto garumzīmi. Vispār man šķiet, ka smukāk viņa izskatītos uz burta u.

----------


## Vikings

LOL izskatās, ka Tevalo drīz pārtaps par filologu forumu.  :: 

Bet ja nopietni par tiem caurumiem tad varbūt tā arī var darīt, bet tikai gadījumā ja visas alvas lodes apkārt caurumam ir jāsavieno kā augstāk minētajā bildītē. Starp datu kājām viennozīmīgi tā nevarēs darīt jo lode ir pārāk liela un atstarpe starp kontaktlaukumu un cauruma metalizāciju vispār ir tuva nullei.

----------


## a_masiks

*Vikings*  kļūdies. Tā nebūs labi darīt arī starp tiem kontaktiem, kurus jāsavieno kopā. Konkrētajā shēmā pārejas caurums ir lielāks par kontaktlaukumiem.  Būs pārkāk grūti uznest aizsargmasku tā lai pielodētos kājas, bet nesaiet uz īso ar blakus kontaktu. Jau tagad tie kontaktlaukumi ir 2x mazāki par nepieciešamo. Ņem vērā, ka lodes diametrs ir kaut kur 0,5mm, un sniedzas gandrīz līdz pārejas cauruma urbuma malai.

----------


## Epis

ja savelk visas centra GND līnijas kā bija plānots darīt tad tas zīmējums varētu izskatītes: 
šādi[attachment=0:2nigm3l6]VIA_caurums2.JPG[/attachment:2nigm3l6]
principā viss vidus var būt aizpildīts uzvelkot vienu resnu līniju pāri visam. 
Kā ir šitāds variants ietu cauri ??? 
apļa diametrs pie kā lodēsies tā 0,5-0,6mm lode pie plates ir 0,4mm,  tākā līdz urbjamajam caurumam attālums varētu būt kādi 0,25mm jo caurums ir 0,5mm un kopējais diametrs 1mm tākā šis atālums sanāk 0,25mm, bet vai ar to pietiek ?

man liekās kad tie kapilārie spēki to lodi neaizvilkt līdz tam caurumam un piemēram ja viena lode aizpulūst līdz caurumam tad domāju kad ar vienu lodi pietiktu lai to caurumu visā garumā piepildītu ar alvu un pārējām 3 lodēm tad vaidzētu noturēties savā vietā.

----------


## a_masiks

Šitas zīmējums ies cauri tikai tad, ja pārejas caurums būs zem "zaļās pcb lakas" - tb pats caurums arī būs jau aizliets ar  termoizturīgo laku.
GND galus var arī lodēt pie viengabala folijas sloksnes, bet tad OBLIGĀTI katrs lodes laukumiņš jāatdala un jānoformē ar to laku kā pjatačoks. Tāpēc, ka aplodēts liels laukums MOMENTĀ savāks alvu un nekā no tām lodēm pāri nepaliks. 
Piedevām - tas ka lodes no sākuma ir TIKAI 0,5 mm - tas ir tikai pirms lodēšanas. Lodējot mikroshēma "nosēžas". T.i - lode "zaudē" augstumā segmenta gabalu, kura horda ir precīzi pēc izmēriem ar kontaktlaukumu uz plates. Tieši par šo alvas daudzumu palielinās lodes diametrs. Ja blakus lodējamam laukumam ir kāds cits apalvots laukums - kapilārie spēki burtiski aizrauj lodi un iespējams ari visu mikroshēmu sev līdzi. Mikrene tad nostājas sķērsām.
Manā gadījumā tad mikroshēmu no jauna pārlodē. Tavā gadījumā tā būs jāizmet miskastē.

----------


## Epis

kā tad lai Pcadā noņem setingus, kas uz visām VIA neņem nost to masku, jo kad taisīju plati pirmstam tad zaļās maskas nebīj virsū nevienam caurumam. ??

----------


## a_masiks

Nezinu. Tā varētu būt plates izgatavošanas īpatnība, kad pārejas caurumiem jābūt bez lakas, lai var galvaniski nosēdināt kaparu tajos caurumos. Var būt tā ir PCADa opcija. Pakonsultējies pie plašu izgatavotāja.
Būtībā šādām mikroshēmām nelieto urbtos pārejas caurumus, bet lieto lāzerdedzināšanu, veidojot mikropārejas tikai starp 2 blakusesošiem slāņiem.  Šādām pārejām pietiek ar laukumiņu 0,2-0,15 mm diametrā. Un tad tādas var arī taisīt tieši zem mikrenes piniem. Gan stipri šaubos vai tādas latvijā taisa.

PS - vispār uz brīdi ieslēdzu savu tehnisko domāšanu, jo sagribējās pašam izdomāt - ko es darītu, ja man vajadzētu pielodēt to nolāpīto BGA mikreni pie paštaisītas plates. Risinājumi bija 2. Pareizāk sakot 1 ar 2 variācijām:  ņemu plāksnīti, kur saurbti pārejas caurumi 0,5mm tieši pa alvas bumbuļu centriem, caurumi bez vai ar ļoti plānu metalizācijas jostiņu, ņemu emaljēto vadu 0.5mm , saspraužu visos caurumos 10cm garus vada galus, vienā pusē lai mazliet tarčī, otrā viss pārējais. Apzieķēju abas puses ar epokšiem. Kad epokši sakaltuši - ar vīli nolīdzinu īsos galus vienā plaknē līdz pečatkai. Lodēju mikreni klāt uz notīrītajiem vadu galiem. Tīru vadu otrus galus un lodēju pēc shēmas. Uz pečatkas karāsies monstrāls astoņkājis, bet strādās. Otra modifikācija - daru to pašu nevis ar mazu plates gabaliņu bet ar pamatplati. Pamatplates otrā pusē vadus trasēju pēc shēmas. No augšpuses neviens vells nepateiks, ka savilkts ar vadiem!  ::   Piedevām var stipri palielināt plates integrāciju...  tikai maza ķibele - te nāksies lepoties ar čaklām rokām, nevis baigi kruto intelektu.

----------


## Delfins

Varbūt arī taisa.. kaut vai tas Alfa...
Vismaz LV tika lodētas arī MX440 video kartes.. nezinu vai PCB pie mums gatavotas, bet fakts paliek fakts.

----------


## a_masiks

Pazīstami džeki teica, ka lētāk un kvalitatīvāk PCB esot pasūtīt no ķīnas. Tikai termiņi esot palieli. Un lai būtu rentabli, arī partijai jābūt vismaz stabam.

----------


## Delfins

> Un lai būtu rentabli


 Amatierisms un labi/lēti nepastāv, tāpat kā "Lēti,ātri,kvalitatīvi". Aizmirstiet (ja vien nav kāds radinieks tajā kantorī ķīnā/whereever)

Un tik pat skaidrs, ka mājās kaut ko šādu uztaisīt tik pat kā neiespējami bez spec. rīku (U natliek vēl paskatīties uz Epja megas montāžām)

----------


## Epis

sataisīju pēdējo detaļu zīmējumus un tagat jau var redzēt kad plates izmēri būs 8x6cm =48cm^2 vecai platei izmēri bīja 13x7.5=97cm^2 sanāk kad šitā plate būs tieši ~2x mazāka (progres ir acīmredzams).

nu jā latvijā ar to plates taisīšanu ir kā ir es zinu kad tajā ALfā tādu plati priekš BGA viņi uztaiīt noteikti kad var vienīgi tur ir tie apjomi lieli. Reālākais būtu parunāt ar ALMIKO moš viņi var to 0,4mm līmeņu pārēju uztaisīt jo domāju kad 0,2mm ceļiņu uztaisīt tur varētu, ja neviens nevarēs tad sūtīšu no tās ķīna PCBcart.com tur viņiem nav minimālie apjomi un ir online aptuveno cenu kalkulātors un mēneša laikā līdz LV atnākt varētu, bet no sākuma jātiek galā ar šo plati.

itkā jau ir lēti ja taisa kādu elektroniku kas masā 1000$ un tad ja paštaisītā plate izmaksā kādu 100$ tad itkā ir tas 10X lētums bet tas protams ir nosacīts lielums jo netiek reiķināts patērētais laiks lai to visu dabūtu gatavu un saprogrammētu, protams to var norakstīt kā ieguldījumu pašizglītošanā, jo izglītība arī nav pa velti, tākā ja kautko taisa mācību nolūkos tad itkā sanāk lāti uz tā reiķina kad neskaita pašpatērēto laiku.

----------


## a_masiks

> sataisīju pēdējo detaļu zīmējumus un tagat jau var redzēt kad plates izmēri būs 8x6cm =48cm^2


 Vai nu kaut kas ar manām acīm, vai kā... NEKO neredzu.

----------


## Epis

kad savilkšu vadus tad bildi ielikšu.

----------


## a_masiks

> kad savilkšu vadus tad bildi ielikšu.


 Tu noteikti nemaz negribi pat nojaust, ko es domāju par šo prognozi.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Epis

šitas laika būs galējais detaļu izvietojums, ievērējiet cik mazi ir DC-DC pārveidotāji lielākā detaļa ir SMD induktors, salīdzinot ar veco DC regulātoru tad šitas aizņem jau vairāk kā 3-4x mazāk vietas protams ir lētāks, vispār man šeit ir savāktas tādas detaļas kas ir viss viss lētākās ar pieņemamiem parametriem  :: 
[attachment=0:21vzx2xr]C3_configuracija izvilkta 3.JPG[/attachment:21vzx2xr]

tādēļ jau tā SMD krāsns ir vaijadzīga lai tās minī detaļas ar lodāmuru nav jālodē zem mikroskopa.

----------


## Vikings

Epi, kur RAMs?

----------


## Epis

Rams uz šīs plates nebūs to es taisīšu uz papilds plates kas spraudīsies klāt šitajai jo man ir tikai 1 128Mb SDRAms un 1 512Mbit DDR SDRAM priekš eksperimenta, un DDR atmiņu pieslēgt nevarēs jo trūks to speciālo DQ pinu, bet SDRAM gan varēs. 
pagaidām nēsu izdomāji vai man tās sīkās papild plates arī tagat zīmēt un taisīt kopā vai vēlāk, 
varētu uztaisīt plati kodak video sensoram, ADC konvertierim, un SDRAM čipam un uztaisot uzreiz visu es varētu bišķi naudu ietaupīt jo tie 15Ls, jāmaksā laiakm bīj neatkarīgi no plates izmēriem.
atcerējos man vēl ir jātaisa plate philips LPC2101 ARM7 procim un tur vēl ir tie BGA iepakojuma tranzistori, un mosfet driveri laika tas vis būs jāatliek uz nākošo piegājienu iespējams ka nākošgad jo visu paspēt nevar.

----------


## Vikings

> DDR atmiņu pieslēgt nevarēs


 Vot neticu, pats neesmu pētījis, bet iespējai nooooteikti ir jābūt. Pasaki kādu mikreni kuru esi pētījis un esi pārliecināts, ka nevar pieslēgt pie C III.

----------


## Epis

mikrene protams kad atbalsta DDR interfeisu līdz pat DDRII 400 bet kā jau teicu tur vaig speciālos DQ un DQS pinus kas ir sadalīti pa bankām un atbalsta 8x,16x bitu platumus, pašlaik tā kā es esu tos IO izvilcis domāju kad pie tā 41 pin Hiros konektora es DDR atmiņu pieslēgt nevarēšu jo man ir izvilkti tikai priekšējo 2 rindu IO no 3 IO bankām tākā nesanāk nokomplektāt kautvai vienu 8bit DDR. ja es pakustinātu smadzenes un apskatītos kā tie DQ pini ir izvietoti varbūt kad no vienas IO bankas varētu izvilkt tos 8 vai 9 speciālos IO, es šitos visus IO banku vadus bij domājis vilkt tajā īstajā platē  :: 
var jau apskatīties tos speciālos pinus un padomāt.

----------


## Epis

Šeit ir bildē tie speciālie pini DQ0-8(man vaig no 0-7), DQS,DM, + 1PLLp,1PLLn un Pup,Pdwn (pull up rezistoru kalibrācijas pini).
vispār tos pinus izvilkt itkā varētu jo lielākā daļa ir 1,2 līnijā un pārējos vadus varētu ņemt no jubkura IO un kopā manai 8X DDR SDRAM MT46V64M8 vaig ap 32 vadiem + savu 2,5V regulātoru. 
šitas mans DDR rams iet uz max 133Mhz  min 77Mhz (zem 83 MHz kas laikam ir minimums pēc  JEDEC specikācijām (tā minēts dokumentā) tākā sanāktu normāli ja iekšējais procis ietu uz 40Mhz tad 32bitus arī varētu nolasīt un rakstīt ar 40Mhz ātrumu DDR ramā. 

[attachment=0:71rxgr7l]DDR_SDRAM pini.JPG[/attachment:71rxgr7l]

----------


## a_masiks

mazliet papētot plati, šķiet ka dažus pinus jau tagad nebūs iespēja izvilkt no tā ciklona apakšas. Var būt ka kļūdos, bet pašā blīvākajā stūrī vietas vairs nav, bet zilie konekcijas vadi tur ir vairāki... 
labi - tas ir mazākais... atceroties savus trasēšanas piedzīvojumus - varu tikai pabrīdināt vēl un vēlreiz pārbaudīt  - kurā īsti pusē platei esi nolicis to m/s un vai mikrenes data šītā ir apzīmētas kājas ar apgrieztu vēkšpēdus mikreni, vai arī it kā caurspīdīgu... Joki būs, ja celiņi izrādīsies izvilkti spoguļattēlā...

----------


## Delfins

Nu beidz, čipiem parasti ir atslēga! bet var arī salīdzināt apakšu ar attēlu.
Kautgan Epis varētu arī sajaukt  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Redzi, ja Epis trasē to shēmu un sarkanos vadus definē kā parasti defaultā- kā apakšējo slāni, tad mikreni liekot virsū, viņa tomēr būs jāgriež otrādi - kājām gaisā, tb ar bumbuļiem uz plates pusi, nevis prom no plates. Ar to datašītu arī var būt brīnumi. It kā parasti tiek skatīta mikrene "rentgenā", no augšas... tak tas atkal atkarīgs no tā, kā Epis to ir sapratis. A atslēga BGA mikrenēm  maz ko dod pie izstrādes. Jo var uzlikt mikreni gan ar bumbuļiem uz leju, gan uz augšu, un aclēga būs savā vietā.... kvadrāts taču! Kas no tā ir ņemts vērā - nezinu. Bet iespēja saputrot ir pietiekami liela.

----------


## Vikings

> Redzi, ja Epis trasē to shēmu un sarkanos vadus definē kā parasti defaultā- kā apakšējo slāni


 Cik zinu, Epis strādā P-CAD un P-CADam sarkans defaultā ir augšējais slānis.

----------


## Epis

Visi tajos dokumentos pinus nummurē skatoties no augšas, tā bīj ar iepriekšējo CII plati un šitā CIII mikrene nav izņēmums jo IO informāciju ņemu no vienas un tās pašas vietas. 
tās zilās līnijas kas ir centrā pārsvarā ir GND un VCCinternal + VCCIO, 
izlaboju tā 41pin hiros konektora pievilktos vadus ta lai varētu tomēr pieslēgt to DDR atmiņu vajadzēja izvilkt tikai 3 pinus no mikrenes pinu dziļākajiem līmeņiem tākā teorētiski tagat pastāv iespēja arī pieslēgt DDR SDRAM zvēru
vēl papētīju kā ģenerējās tie gerber faili jo pa gadu visu bīju piemirsis un atradu vietu kur var noņemt ķeksi no VIA līdz ar to pie ģenerācijas netiek liktas visas Vias kas nozimē kad taisot MASKU es varēšu izslēgt visus VIA no saraksta un tur pāri būs tā zaļā maska  ::  
vienīgi man kautkā nesanāca uztaisīt pašiem signālu līmeņiem TOP,bottom gerber failus sanāk kautkādi tukši faili pa sīto būs jāskatās kas tad šitajā plates failā,uzstādījumos ir savādāks nekā vecajā CII plates failā. 

sarkanie vadi ir TOP,zaļie Bottom.

a_masik tu tā arī neatbildēji uz to manu jautājumu: 


> kā tad tu plāno to mikreni lodēt, un kur dabūsi tādu plati uz kuras lodēt ??


 ja es tev pārdotu vienu vai divs ciklon III mikrenes ??
man ir 4 ciklon 3 5000Le 
un 2 ciklon 3 10000Le 
tākā pārdodot kautvai 2 man pašam paliek pietiekami daudz savām vajadzībām  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Atbildēju jau pirms tu to prasīji. Forumu vajag lasīt, tad arī atradīsi.
Varu saģenerēt vismaz 3-4 paņēmienus, no kuriem pāris būs reāli izpildāmi un strādājoši.
Un izgatavojami mājas apstākļos 2 dienu laikā.
Vai es to varu? Domāju ka jā, jo drīz jau būs 10 gadi kopš lodēju mobīlo telefonu pročus. Arī epokšos ielīmētos. Esmu izmēģinājis vairāk dažādus tehnoloģiskos paņēmienus, nekā tev gadu. Vai man to vajag? Domāju ka nē. Esmu elektroniķis, nevis procesoru dīdītājs. Lai gan doma ir kaut ko uzbūvēt....  bet pagaidām es pieturēšos pie HCS08, tad arī redzēs kas sanāks.

----------


## Epis

laikam plati būšu sazīmējis jo vairāk itkā nav ko vilkt, un varētu sākt pārbaudīt.
visi brīvie laukumi būs aizpildīti un pieslēgti pie zemes.
[attachment=0:1hg29clj]C3_gatava1.JPG[/attachment:1hg29clj]

bez maketenes BGA čipu lodēšana nav nopietns pasākums, man pirms gada arī bīj tādas idejas ka lodēt tos vadus pie tām lodē, bet kad sāku lasīt par signal integrity un tiem trokšņiem, tad sapratu, ka bez maketplates un arī lodējāmās krāsns, nav ko vispār ķerties klāt  tai lietai, tādēļ arī to visu pasākumu atliku un taisīju tādu plati kādu varu pielodēt. 

varētu pa sestdienu, svētdienu uztaisīt kādas pāris perifērij plates. 
būs jāsalīdzina mans kodak video sensors ar web kameras video sensoru, ja viņi pēc izmēriem būv vienādi tad web kameras optika derēs  ::  (viņiem izmēros nevaidzētu īpaši daudz atšķirties.

----------


## a_masiks

> laikam plati būšu sazīmējis jo vairāk itkā nav ko vilkt,


  ::   ::   Tiešām? A kāpēc tavā bildē ciklona kājas B2, C5, C10, Q2 raud pēc savienojumiem? Nemaz par USB nerunājot, jo tur nu nekādu problēmu nav....  ::

----------


## Epis

viss man tur ir pareizi vismaz ar fpga mikreni un USB čipu, vienkārši tam USB čipam vairāki vadi paliek neizmantoti ieskaitot ārējā oscilātora pinus jo šitam USB ir iekšējais oscils, Vēl varētu tam USB čipam pielikt klāt pēc dokumenta attiecīgos kapacitātorus  ::  bet man jau tā uz plates būs daudz to kapacitātoru tākā slinkums likt.

Palasīju google par Lēcām un fokusiem un sapratu to kad šitā web kameras optika derēs manam kodak sensoram vienīgi var sanākt tā kad attēls sanāks uz pusi mazāks jo kodak sensoram jūtigais lauks ir 3*4mm bet web kameras sensoram kautkut 1.5*2mm tas ir kautkur 4x mazāks līdz ar to tā pate optika protams ka ir domāta mazāka laukuma sensoram, bet lasot wikipēdiju tad tākā lēcas ir apaļas un iegūstamais attēls arī ir aplis tad parasti lēcas liek tādas lai bildes apļa diametrs būtu lielāks par mazā sensora jūtīgā lauka diognāli tad optika varētu mierīgi apspīdēt vairāk kā pusi no mana lielā sensora  ::  kas zin varbūt pat vēl vairāk, jebkurā gadījumā es garantēti dabūšu to CIF izšķirtspēju kā vecam sensoram un pat iespējams ka vēl vairāk  ::  un ar to cif izšķirtspēju man būs bišķi zem 68x4=272 kadri sekundē   ::  
šitas mans sensors aizņems 15 IO vadus līdz ar to pie viena Hiros konektora varētu mierīgi 2 video sensorus piespraust, vienīgi nēsu vēl izdomājis kā spraust.

----------


## Epis

uzīmēju 2 papild plates kuras taisīšu kopā ar lielo plati, viena ir parastā hiros41 pin konektora pārveidotājs uz 2viem standarta Header 2x11 pin kontaktiem un tur IO un barošanas vadi ir izvilkti tā lai varētu spraust jebkurā no tiem 2 viem ja protams abu divu IO spriegums būs vienāds + abiem konektoriem 5Voltu ieja.

un pēdējais ir mana video sensora plate tur nekā daudz nav un slēgšu es plati caur tā 2x11 pin header kontakta līdz ar to pie viena 41pin hiros kontakta ar pārveidotāju varēs pieslēgt 2 Video kameras  ::  (man tieši divi sensori arī ir ).
vēlviens iemesls kādēļ kodak platei ir parastai header konektors ir tāds kad ja man ciklon III neies tad es to video sensoru spraudīšu klāt pie sava lielā DEv.kita header spraudņa un jakas pašā sākumā lai to VGA dariveri izstrādātu vaidzēs arī izmantot to lielo dev.kitu jo vīņam ir VGA monitora Ports kur varēs tad redzēt ko tas video sensors filmē un fokusu pieregulēt  :: , tākā man jebkurā variantā vaidzēs arī izmantot esošo plati. 
[attachment=0:7az8v0f6]papild plate_kodaksensors.JPG[/attachment:7az8v0f6]

----------


## Epis

2 šitās Plates ir jau pasūtītas  ::  tagat jāgaida kad uztaisīs. 
tad redzēs kā ies ar to lodēšanu, tagat laikam būs jāturpina SMD krāsns progas testi.

----------


## Delfins

Epi, uztaisi blogu...

----------


## dmd

infact nav sliktākā ideja. 
varu rekomendēt klab.lv - nekādu reklāmu, nekādas figņas.

----------


## Epis

Reku arī bilde kā izskatās gatava plate.
Es tagat apskatot plati atradu pāris tādas lietas kuras bīju izmirsis uz plates uzlikt un tās itkā var nosaukt par kļūdām, bet tas nav nekas pārāk svarīgs dēļ kā plate varētu nestrādāt. 
piemēram es tur uz plates bīju aizmirsis vai nu pieslēgt vai nu noņemt vienu 0806 SMD detaļu iespējams ka tas bīj domāts kā kapacitātors kuru aizmirsu pieslēgt, un vēl aizmirsu pielikt 3,3V vietu kur varētu savienot viņu ar Vienu no mikrenes IO bankā, bet nu tas ir kā papildus bonus kuru gribēju uzlikt (vienā vietā uzliku), bet citur itkā liku bet laikam neuzlikās, un vēl citur vispār aizmirsu   ::   kas zin moš vēl būs kādas kļūdas bet nav nekas tāds ko nevarētu izlabot.

----------


## Velko

Ļoti palīdz, ja plati izdrukā (uz parasta papīra, protams) un papēta kā izskatīsies dzīvē. Uzreiz var pamanīt mazos "gļuciņus", kuriem uz ekrāna nepievērs uzmanību.

----------


## a_masiks

Ļoti palīdz ja atzīmē BGA mikroshēmas kontūras.

Vispār saskatu sev sīkbiznesa iespēju. 
Laicīgi piedāvāju par  piecīti atjaunot sačakarētas BGA mikrenes lodalvas bumbas.
Nu, tjipa - ko tik par piecīti neizdarīsi....  ::

----------


## Epis

Nu tā pielodēju platei DC-DC regulātorus (tie mazie ir 1.3Mhz switch regulātori un lielāka detaļa tur ir 3.3uH induktors) 
un mēģināju palais caur JTAG, bet pagaidām nekas nesanāk rāda "can't access JTAG chain" 
atradu pāris kļūdas kā CONF_DONE pinam nebīj pielikts Pull_up resistors un arī tas pats ar JTAG TDI,TMS,TCK piniem arī nav pielikti rezistori (labi tas ka šito var izdarīt uz paša programmātora  ::  ) 
un vēl man sačakarējās testeria vadi (rāda gļukus) 
Un vēl kļūda pie projektēsanas ir tāda kad VCCA (PLL barošanas pins) nav nekur pieslēgts, itkā dokumentā rakstīts ka tas jāslēdz pie 1.2V pat tad ja viņu neizmanto, bet nu nezinu vai dēļ tā plate varētu nestrādāt.
tākā pagaidām nav vēl izdevies atdzīvināt ciklon III mikreni  :: 
rekāda izskatās tagat plate.
[attachment=0:2mdpsnwx]Cyclone III Plate_BGA-2.JPG[/attachment:2mdpsnwx]

----------


## dmd

klausi cilvēkus, aizej uz rengenu, varbūt zem mikrenes kautkadas šausmas darās. 
vari atsūtīt arī man un es aiznesīsu norengenēt  ::

----------


## Epis

Būšu atradis problēmu, mērīju ar oscilu JTAG programmera GND un VCCIO vadus un man rādīja pie 1.2V bet mērot  fpga plates GND,VCCIO rāda 3.2V un tas VCCIO kas ir JTAG galā ir patiešo saslēgts ar plates VCCIO, līdz ar to ir šausmīgs voltu kritums, domāju kad USB ports vienkārši nav tik jaudīgs lai iedarbinātu manu Programmeri, jo pieslēdzot veco plati kas ņem strāvu no normāla barošanas bloka,kuram ir 3A DC-DC regulātori rāda pie programmera 3.3V (tik pat cik uz plates) tākā problēma kādēļ nekas neprogrammējās ir skaidra, tagat jāmeklē normāls 5V barošanas bloks.

----------


## a_masiks

Gribi teikt, ka uz vada starp plati un programmeru ir 2 V kritums? Nav mazliet par daudz piekš kapara vada?  Man domāt - esi kaut ko galīgi saputrojis ar vadu savienojumiem, pullup rezistoriem vai ko tamlīdzīgu. 2V kritums uz vada nozīmē konkrētus ampērus. USBa tādus ārā nedod.

----------


## Epis

Velns viņ zin kur tā vaina būs laikam jāskatās lodējumu pusē jo vecajai platei VCC vads 10pin JTAG kontaktā atradās citā vietā bet jaunajau atkal citur, līdz ar to es uz JTAG pielodēju vēlvienu vadu, tagat sanāk kad JTAG pusē ir divas iejas VCC, bet uz manas plates 1 (otrās iejas vietā nekādu kontaktu nav) un tas pats ar veco fpga plati tikai viss otrādies, un tur viss strādā, a jaunajai nekas neiet.

Vienīgais ko es darīju šoreiz atšķirīgu ir tas ka lodēju ar jauno Sn99cu1 alvas vadu varbūt ka ir sanācis sūdīgs kontakts (tam vadam klāt nav nekāda kalifonija) JTAG vada pusē kad uztaisīju rezistora kājas tiltiņu lai pievienotu jauno VCC, un es šoreiz noslinkoju un lodējamo pastu(kur ir kalifonījs) neliku un pirksti arī tādi taukaini, moš tur ir kāds slānis izveidojies, jo tajā kontakt vietā jaunā alva arī sajaucās ar veco Sn63Pb37 vadu, moš radās kautkāds jauns sakausējums kas nesūda nepielipa pie jaunā vada, jo kautkur tas spriegums vienkārši pazūd. 

Atceros vienreiz kautkas jau tā bīj kad vienā vietā kur izskatījās kārtīgi salodēts (riktīga alvas pika) arī baigi zuda spriegums un pat neskatiāmas reizes pārbraucot ar lodāmuru nekas nemainījās kamēr neppārlodēju pa jaunu ar svaigu vadu kuram klāt ir tas kalifonījs  (laikam visi sūdi noņēmās)

----------


## GuntisK

> domāju kad USB ports vienkārši nav tik jaudīgs.


 USB portam max pieļaujamā strāva pēc specifikācijas ir 500mA. Ja tur ir tādi baigie sprieguma kritumi, kaut kas laiž uz īso, vai arī taviem dc stabilizatoriem ir kapec.

----------


## Epis

Situācijas unikalitāte ir tur kad mērot uz fpga plates rāda 3.2V, bet pie programmera 1.2V tātad ja kautkur kautkas būtu uz īso tad es domāju ka spriegumam tač vaidzētu kristies visur arī pie paša DC-DC regulātora uz fpga plates, un arī iekš USB 5V vada, bet krītās tikai  mērot uz Programmeri, līdz ar to izskatās tā itkā būtu ielikts kāds rezistors VCC līnijā starp programmeri un fpga plati. un iespējams ka pie tā ir vainīgs sliktais lodējums, kas rada kautkādu lielu prtestību  pēc kuras spriegums krītās līdz 1.2V līmenim un ar tādu līmeni programmera 74HC244 buferi vairs nestrādā. un nekādi signāli netiek padoti  ::  (vēl nēsu pārlodējis).

----------


## a_masiks

> Situācijas unikalitāte ir tur kad mērot uz fpga plates rāda 3.2V, bet pie programmera 1.2V


 nekā unikāla tur nav. būsi triviāli sajaucis VCC ar kādu signāla vadu. Pārbaudi vēl reiz. Izzvani vadu pretestības ar testeri.

----------


## Epis

Izzvnīju ar testeri to šaubīgo posmu un rezultāts tāds kad vienreiz rādīja 2.2 omi pamērīju vēt rāda 4 omi, vārdsakot testerim vadi beigti, bet skaidrs tas ka tur ir kautkāda pretestība.

----------


## a_masiks

> vārdsakot testerim vadi beigti


 kāpēc tā domā, un ja tā domā - kāpēc tādus lieto?

----------


## GuntisK

> vārdsakot testerim vadi beigti
> 			
> 		
> 
>  kāpēc tā domā, un ja tā domā - kāpēc tādus lieto?


 Vaina tak uz kaut ko jānoveļ...

----------


## Texx

Lai nu kā, bet Epim enerģijas un entuziasma trūkumu nevar pārmest   ::  
Man laikam pacietība 100 reizes jau būtu beigusies cīnoties ar tik sarežģītu tehnoloģisku projektu.

----------


## Epis

tos 1.2 voltus es mēriju ar precīzu ierīci savu USB oscilu, jo vienkārši ar testeri vairs voltus nomērīt nevarēja (kautkā pretestību viņš vēl mērīja toreiz), bet pēdējoreiz vairs arī pretestību nemērija, būs jābrauc laikam rīt uz argusu un jānopērk jaunu testera vadus, vispār pirms vairāk kā gada, jau vienreiz es tos vadus mainīju, laikam ka ir pienusi otrā reize mainīt. 

ja pēc pārlodēšanas programmeris strādās, bet mikrenei joprojām ieprogrammēt nevarēs tad pēdējais variants būs aiznest uz kādu zobārstniecības kantori un uztaisīt rentgenu, ja viss būs OK tad jāņem jālodē nākošā mikrene  :: , vai arī jāuztaisa, jauna plate ar nelielām izmaiņām (kļūdu labojumiem)

----------


## a_masiks

Dīvainas lietas stāsti. Vads tik beigts, ka tikai pretestību mēra, bet volti vairs iekšā tā īsti nelien, beigtajos vados ieķeras?  A moška beigtais vads saucās "tukša baterija"?

----------


## Epis

mēriju ar oscilu visas Jtag līnijas (pec tam kad pārlodēju To VCC vadu man rādīja programmera galā 3,2V tākā tur viss kārtībā) un  TDI līnijā pēc 74HC244 spriegums bīja 1,77V (ar 1Komu Pull-down rezistoru pie TDI vada uz programmera) tajā pašā laikā pieslēdzu veco plati tā rādija 1,9V, bet par spīti zemajiem voltiem mokrene programmējās, tad es izdomāju pārlodēšu to rezistoru uz 2,2K omiem un testā tagat rādīja jau vairāk 1,8V un tad es izdomāju vispār to rezistoru noņemt un tad rādīja 1,9V savkārt pieslēdzot veco plati bez tā pull_down rezistora Rādīja 3,3V signālu (vecajai platei ir uz plates savs 10K pull_down rezistors)
līdz ar to sanāk tā kad šitā TDi līnija jaunai platei nekādi negrib darboties, kas varētu būt pa iemesliem? kā ir ar to USB jaudu moš tās nepietiek, sliktākā versija ka vadi kautkur iekšā ir uz īsto sagājuši.
varētu mēģināt to izeju laist caur diviem 74Hc244 buferiem tad būtu 2x spēcīgāks signāls (līdz 40ma) moš tas to līmeni varētu pacelt līdz vaidzīgajam).

----------


## Epis

Nupat skatījos vēlreiz Pcad shēmā un sapratu kad esu nepareizi ielodējis 10pin kontaktu to vaidzēja lodēt otrādākiem, un tagat man viss ir otrādies 1 vads 9 vietā līdz ar to nav brīnums ka nekas neiet. 
pārlodēšu un tad redzēs.

----------


## a_masiks

> varētu mēģināt to izeju laist caur diviem 74Hc244 buferiem tad būtu 2x spēcīgāks signāls (līdz 40ma)


 Tas domāts virknē slēgtiem 74HC244 buferiem, lai strāvas signālu palielinātu? Var, kāpēc ne? Domāju - visiem būs interesanti uzzināt rezultātu....




> sapratu kad esu nepareizi ielodējis 10pin kontaktu to vaidzēja lodēt otrādākiem


 it kā VAIRĀKAS reizes tika ieteikts pārbaudīt vadu slēgumus.....

----------


## dmd

vāks! pat lētie vadi man ļoti labi strādāja un ņefiga nebojājās, bet tev ik pa pāris mēnešiem...
baterijas gan man ik pa laikam beidzās... betnekas! ganjau, ka vadi ir saplīsuši! palikusi tikai viena vienīga dzīsliņa, un pārējās vienā setā pārlūza! 

a tu neesi padomājis, ka varbūt tev vnk testeris gļuko? varbūt vienkarši esi nosmerējis tās testa adatas ar kusni vai citiem netīrumiem?  vai kā tev saka - baterija beigusies? pamēģini nomerīt štepseli - ja ir vairak par 230v~ tad baterija ir kaput.

----------


## Epis

Pārlodēju Jtag kontaktu un rezutlāts tāds ka TDI līnijā (īstjā) vispār signāla nekāda 0volti (Oscila mērijums pie programmera pēc 74HC244 bufera) pēctam mēriju ar testeri TDI pinu un izskatās ka tas TDI pins ir uz īso sagājis ar GND un pretestība tur nekāda nav, salīdzinot pārējiem IO piniem pretestība ir  pie 1,2M omiem (beigtais testeris tā rādīja, un viņš tad rāda tad atkal nerāda (baterija ir jauna (pāris dienas veca)) a tam 0 tākā ir 2 versijas vai nu BGA lodes ir sagājušas uz īso vai arī pate mikrene izcepusies un pins nosvilis (laigan šitam ticēt negribās jo ja tā būtu tad visticamāk ka pārējie IO arī būtu GND, bet visur citur 1,2M omi. 

Domāju ka būs jālodē tas čips nos (uz gāzes plīts) un tad jāapskatās vai tas TDI pins ir 1.2M omi vai GND, ja būs GND tad čipu var mest miskastē viņš ir beigts, ja TDI vesels tad var domāt kā uzlodēt atpakaļ mikrenes bumbas pārtaisot  :: .

----------


## a_masiks

> domāt kā uzlodēt atpakaļ mikrenes bumbas pārtaisot


 Nahern domāt? 5Ls. Jau teicu.

*dmd* - nesanāks nomērit 220V. Taču jau teica - spriegumu mērāmās dzīsliņas ir pušu un neko vairs nemēra. Palikušas tikai pretestības mērāmās dzīsliņas un arī tās gļuko....

----------


## Velko

> Taču jau teica - spriegumu mērāmās dzīsliņas ir pušu un neko vairs nemēra. Palikušas tikai pretestības mērāmās dzīsliņas un arī tās gļuko....


 Nez kā ir ar strāvu mērošajām? Varbūt, ka var izlīdzēties lietojot testeri ampermetra režīmā  ::  




> Domāju ka būs jālodē tas čips nos (uz gāzes plīts) un tad jāapskatās...


 Vai tad atlodējot nevajag nekādus temperatūras režīmus ievērot? Vismaz - nedestruktīvai atlodēšanai.

----------


## Epis

Nu tā nolodēju šito čipu pēc parastās gāzes plīts metodes ar vara stiepli aizāķēju 2 čipa stūrus un ka ik pēc kāda laika raustīju vadu un pēc 1 minūtes karsēšanas čips arī atdalījās no plates, vispār pēc bildes izskatās ka viss bīj salodējies ideāli apskataties paši bildi.
[attachment=0:2kfufy9g]Atlodēta BGA.JPG[/attachment:2kfufy9g]

Es tagat pārbaudīju uz BGA čipa TDI pinu un viss kārtībā rāda man 1,3M omus un sāku skatītes kas ir uz plates un pārbaudot vai nav īsais starp JTAG TDI vadu un GND izrādās kad Ir īsais kautkur uz plates, bet kur es vēl joprojām nēsu atradis, skatījos otru plati (nesalodēto) tur tā īssavienojuma nav tākā tas ir tikai uz salodētās plates, vienīgā vieta kur es neredzu vai ir īsais vai nav ir tā JTAG 10 pin konektora vieta varbūt ka tur pēc pārlodēšanas uztaisījās īsais, (ja tas tā būs tad var teikt ka esu veselu čipu nolodējis un varbūt pat pārcepis.

Kā jūs domājat ja es to čipu tagat vienkārši atlieku atpakaļ uz plates un iebāžu krāsnī teorētiski tač viņam vaidzētu atkal salodēties (domāju ka neviena lode nav nokritusi.

----------


## M_J

Pirms lodē atpakaļ čipu noteikti atrodi "īso". Ne vienmēr to var redzēt vizuāli, un ja tas izrādīsies zem čipa, tad DDM (d... darbs un materiāls)  Reti, bet ir gadījies tieši Almiko platēm, ka ir savienojums starp celiņiem, kuru vizuāli saskatīt nevar. Esmu atradis vainīgo ķēdes posmu, samērījis, ka ir "īsais", bet vizuāli nav saskatāms.Novelkot vainīgajā vietā ar asu adatu starp celiņiem, īsslēgums tomēr tiek likvidēts.

----------


## Epis

Atradu īssavienojuma problēmu vaina bīj pie 10 pin JTAG konektora augšā maza Alvas pika bīj savienojusi TDi pinu ar GND lauku, laikam pārrāvumu zaļajā maskā es uztaisīju kad tīrīju tos kontakt caurumus kas bīj aizķepuši ar alvu un to vietu tā vienkārši pamanīt nevar jo viņa atradās zem melnās kontakta plastmasas, nu tā ko lai tagat dara laikam jādarbina krāsns jāliek čips atpakaļ un jālodē vēlreiz (nez vai čips trešo lodēšanu pārdzīvos), 
ceru ka šoreiz viss strādās.

sanāk tā ka ja es būtu sākumā pareizi ielodējis JTAG kontaktu tad iespējams ka viss strādātu a tagat var tik cerēt ka 3 cepšanas reizē čips nesasvils  ::  .

----------


## Delfins

Vot es ar padomāju - nafig tev zem čipa veselie poligoni!? dabiski, ka zem spiediena un temperatūras lode pielodēsies klāt!.. plēst nost nevajadzīgos laukumus zem čipa.

----------


## a_masiks

Uz čipa alvas bumbuļi, uz plates pretī alvas bumbuļi. Nopozicionēt pretī veinu pret otru aukstā veidā nav iespējams. Nu vismaz bez kaut kāda mehāniskā rāmja. Man domāt -nāksies tev lodēt to mikreni vismaz 4  reizes.

----------


## Epis

Tas poligons salipa nevis zem BGA mikrenes bet zem JTAG 10Pin konektora. sanāk tā kad pārlodējot to konektoru es būšu saskrāpējis un salodējis to TDi vadu ar zemes poligonu.  ::   vispār stūlba kļūda, un dēļ tā tagat jāčakarējās, vienīgā labā lieta ir tāda kad man no digikey 3 fpga mikreņu vietā atnāca 6 viss 2x vairāk līdz ar to man skāde nav liela jo es tač 3 mikrenes dabūju pa velti  :: 

Es tagat mēģināju uzlikt atpakaļ un īsti nekas nesanāk jo ir kā tu teici masik ka tur ir tādas kā puslodes viena uz Mikrenes otra uz plates un tad novietot mireni lai lode būtu pretī lodei ir neiespējami līdz ar to es lodēju nost no plates visas palikušās lodes un pamēģināšu atjaunot lodes uz BGA čipa ja nekas prātīgs nesanāks tad likšu virsū jaunu mikreni  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> pamēģināšu atjaunot lodes uz BGA čipa ja nekas prātīgs nesanāks tad likšu virsū jaunu mikreni


 šoreiz neko neteikšu. Tikai pasmaidīšu.   ::

----------


## Epis

Uzlodēju jaunu mikreni, liku mazāk kalifonija un šoreiz es caur stūriem varēju redzēt spraugas (skatoties pret gaismu) tākā salodējies ir bez defektiem, un pieslēdzu pie kompja plati un tāpat neiet, labums ir tāds ka tagat vismaz signālus uz TDi līnijas rāda pareizos un mērot kāju pretestības visur ir virs 1,2M omiem tākā signālos problēmu nav, vienīgais kas ir palicis kādēļ mikrene neiet ir iespējams nepielodētā PLL VCCA vadi (koā platei ir 2 PLL un divi analogā PLL barošanas vadi), kāds zin vai tam ir kāda ietekme uz mikrenes darbību ??

----------


## karloslv

> tākā salodējies ir bez defektiem, un pieslēdzu pie kompja plati un tāpat neiet


 Kāds te baigi viegli mētājas ar secinājumiem. Tev, ko, rentgena diapazonā acis ir jūtīgas, ka tā paskatoties droši vari pateikt, ka lodējums ir bez defektiem? Tad Tev jāiet pie Osmaņa strādāt, viņš būs ļoti priecīgs.

----------


## Epis

Paņemot rokā BGA čipu un skaties redzēsi ka var redzēt ka starp lodēm pa rindām un diognālēm var cauri redzēt un ja es savai uzlodētajai platei redzu cauri (pa malām) tad tas nozīmē ka lodes kas atrodās malās ir salodējušās kā vaig (bez defektiem), centru es redzēt nevaru, bet tur izņemot GND un VCC,VCCIO piniem citu pinu nav , man svarītie atrodās pakas ārējās rindās, + es pārbaudīju ar testeri un JTAG pinu pretestība bīj tāda pate kā nepielodētam čipam (1,2M omi) un tas liecina par to ka šie te io vadi nav savstarpēji salipušu, vai salipuši ar kādu no jaudas vadiem, lūk tā  es arī zinu kad viss ir kārtībā, + apskaties bildē kur var redzēt nolodēto mikreni ja kautkas būtu kopā salipis tad to iespējams ka varētu redzēt. 

ieliku postu Alteras atbalsta forumā, par tiem VCCA PLL piniem, es tur bišķi palasīju ko profi rakstīja par to VCCA slēgšanu, vai neslēgšanu tad vismaz Stratix II dokumentā arī ir raktīts ka jāpieslēdz obligāti, tagat arī cyclone III papīrā rakstīts tas pats, un itkā vispār tie CONF_DONE, nSTATUS piniem tiem 10Ko mi pull_up rezistori esot jāslēdz klāt pie VCCA līnijas, beigās var izrādīties patiešām tā ka bez tā VCCA nekas neiet  ::   :: . 
tur arī pāris eksperti stāstija ka cyclonam II nebīj VCCA slēguši klāt un tad tas čips gļukus taisīja pie tristate stāvokļa, un līdz ar to lasot visus tos gļuku stāstus sapratu ka vaidzēja tomēr (vismaz vienu) pieslēgt, 
kā lai tagat to kļūdu izlabo ?? 
urbt ar urbi caurumu plates apakšā un  mēģināt pielodēt vai !

----------


## Delfins

Tā ir, ka mēģina izjaukt un atpakaļ salikt auto motoru, pirmo reizi redzot to  :: 
Līdzjutība... 

būtu labāks vispirms dabūjis dev-plates, soketus, gatavās shēmas.. tad redzētu kas un kā.

----------


## a_masiks

> Līdzjutība...


 Vārds vietā....

----------


## Epis

nu jā man nupat ALteras forumā atbildēja ka nekas nestrādās ja VCCA nebūs 2.5V  ::   ::   ::  
es protams varētu DC-DC regulātoru no 3,2 uzregulēt uz 2,5V, bet tad jāizurbj caurums jāpielodē tas VCCA un vēl ir vajadzīgs kāds 3,3V avots lai iedarbinātu to programmeri (jo tas savādāk neies, jo pralēlajam portam jāsūta dati virs 3V līmeņa savādāk viņš neko neķer, varētu jau teikt ka varētu pacelt voltu līmeni uzreiz uz 5V bet šitas mans 74HC244 tad nevarēs tos 2,5V detektēt (treshold līmenis ceļās ceļoties barošanas spriegumam)
moš ar kādu tranzistor shēmu man te mētājās 2N2222 tranzistors, var ar viņu slēgt 5 voltus ar 2.5V CMOS signālu (ir tikai viens TDO pins kurš jāpārveido lai sūtītu datus uz paralēlo portu. un tos 5V varētu ņemt no USB porta (līdz ar to nevaidzētu nekādu DC Regulātoru. iesviežat kādu tranzistor shēmu jo man tajā jomā zināšanas ir nekādas, es tikai māku slēgt tranzistoru ar tādu pašu spriegumu ar kādu viņš tālāk slēdz (No tās Releja slēgšanas shēmas, ko izmantoju SMD krāsnīj)

ir jau piejai Ciklin 3 dev.kitu plašu shēmas kur var redzēt kā viss saslēgts, un tur viņi slēdz Banku 1 un 6 pie 2,5V ieskaitot VCCA, un pēctam aizejot JTAG piniem (2,5V) uz kontaktu viņi ieliek  ADG3304 Bidirectional, Logic Level Translator un paceļ līmeni līdz 3,3 Voltiem 
es varētu iespējams ka ielikt to 74HC244 liekot viņam barošanas sriegumu 3,3V viņš laikam ka varētu noķert 2,5V loģisko signālu, bet tad vaig 3 voltu līmeņus uz plates (kautkā bišķi pa daudz man tas liekās !

----------


## Epis

Pag es es tā programmātora 5 voltu līmeni nevaru gadījumā paņemt no LTP porta kādas brīvās izejas ?? un tad ar to tranzistoru slēgt to vienu TDO signālu ?? līdz ar to nevaidzēs vilkt atsevišķus vadus no USB kontakta uz programmeri, to vadu jau tā pietiek.

----------


## Epis

Vēl tajā alteras forumā viens paskaidroja kādēļ tie 2.5V, tādēļ kad tajā VCCA Pll ir VCO (voltage controlled oscilator) kuram tad arī vaig tos 2.5V, bet savukārt pārējā visa plate var strādāt laikam tad uz 3.3V 
un tur lai dabūtu   no 3.3V tos 2.5V priekš VCCA iesaka kautkādas silikona diodes 
kur ir tādas diodes kas samazina spriegumu par 0.8V ?? varbūt ja es uzlieku šitās diodes un izurbju platē caurumu pielodēju to 2.5V galu pie VCCA tad visam vaidzētu strādāt  :: 

To tranzistor shēmu vairs nevaig es google palasīju un kautcik ierubīju to ka ar 2.5V CMOS pie bāzes ar kādu 1Komu rezistoru varēs slēgt 5voltus kas ir starp C un E, skēma itkā ir primitīva tākā strādāt noteikti ka vaidzētu, bet ja izdosies darbināt plati ar 3.3V tad man to nevaidzēs  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> iesaka kautkādas silikona diodes


 Mhm.... baigi labās esot... es ar gribētu kādu dabūt...

----------


## marizo

Epi, visu cieņu Tavā priekšā. Es Tavā vietā, iespējams, jau sen visam būtu atmetis ar roku!
Man šķiet, ka problēma ir tur, ka Tev daļēji trūkst pamatzināšanu. Tad arī nerastos "kaut kādas silikona diodes". 
Tev būt mācīties un mācīties!   ::

----------


## Epis

Nupat tā nopietnāk papētiju tās diodes un viņu Voltage drop īpatnību un sapratu tā kad ieliekot diodi (parasto silikona kurai tas voltage drop ir 0.6V) starp savu 3.2V DC celiņu un VCCA kāju man uz VCCA kājas ies par 0.6Voltu mazāks spriegums tas būs 2.6 V (gandrīz ir tik cik vaig), 
vienkārši bīj grūti sarpast kādēļ tas tā notiek, jo līdz šim zināju ka tie rezistori var to spriegumu samazināt, bet diode tāč nav rezistors ar konkrētu pretestības vērtību un vienā linkā bīj rakstīts ka tām diodēm tā pretstība esot dinamiski mainīga atkarībā no itkā slodzes un tāda lai būtu tie 0.6V kritums itkā tas ir tas kas man vajadzīgs lai uz fikso dabūtu 2.5V (strāvu jau tas PLL patērēs ļoti maz tākā par jaudas zudumiem nav ko domāt, jebkurā gadījumā diode būs labāka nekā rezistoru dalītājs.

būs rīt jāņem tievākais urbis (laikam ap 2mm bīj mazākais, bet  nav jau obligāti jāurbj līdz galam pietiek ja pats gals tiek līdz lodei un tad jau var pielodēt un tālāk jēga urbt nav. (galvenais precīzi ieurbt). 

pirmstam jāatrod kāda veca diode un jānomēra tas voltu kritums.

Lieta tāda kad es zinu tikai tik cik man vaig zināt lai iedarbinātu šito ciklon 3 mikreni (pēc tam programmu uzrakstītu) vairāk man nekas nav jāzin pašlaik  :: ,

----------


## karloslv

Ar silikonu tūlīt būs kā ar kapacitātoru, Epis līdz putām uz lūpām argumentēs, ka tā ir pareizāk teikt.

----------


## Epis

Veicu pirmo urbumu zem BGA mikrenes un ar kādu 0,2-0,3mm nobīdi sasniedzu VCCA lodi, to es pārbaudīju ar pusdzīvo testeri kurš uzrādīja pie 700 omu pretestību (tā apmēram ir VCC piniem) un par to ka tā ir īstā lode liecina arī tas fakts ka tuvākās kājas ir GND vai parastais IO (pretestība 1,2M omi) tākā esu aizurbies īdz īstajam. 
izmantoju 2mm urbi, bet tākā urbim ir slīps gals tad gala cauruma diametrs kuredzama lode ir ap 1-0,9mm diametrā, nofočēt es nevaru no šodien nav aparāta.

būs laikam jāņem vara izolētais vads  kuru iztinu nesen no Floppy diska soļu motora pinumiem  :: , vienīgi jāparbauda kā lodēsies tā lode uz vecās mikrenes jo lodāmuri es pie pašas lodes pielikt nevaru vaidzēs karsēt vadu un tad vada gals lodēs lodi, šādi es neko vēl lodējis nēsu, tādēļ pirms lodēju jāiemēģina uz vecās mikrenes.

----------


## Epis

Izdevās pielodēt vadu, bet tas nebīj tas vara vads, bet gan rzistoru kāja, jo tā labāk vadīja siltumu un varēja pielodēties pie BGA , a to vadu es pieldoēt nevarēju. 
tagat man stāv tāds vertikāla rezistora kāja zem mikrenes, es viņu apkelēju ar silikona izolātoru, lai neveidojās īsais ar zemes poligotiem un laikam jāsāk eksperimentēt ar tām diodēm, lai dabūtu 2,5V.

Ja es šito ciklon mikreni dabūšu pie dzīvības tad es izlabošu Pcadā PCB zīmējumu, uzlikšu to 2,5V abiem VCCA un pasūtīšu jaunu plati jo šitāda plate īsti neder, jo tās pielodēto rezistora kājas var viegli nolocīt un švakais kontakts pārtrūks tākā uz otras test plates es virsū neko nelodēšu, un uz šitās es arī vairāk nekādas detaļas nelodēšu.
+ es tagat esu pārbaudījis to ka var likt tos lielos caurumus (1mm), līdz ar to iespējams ka jaunajā platē varēs izvilkt vēl kādu papildus vadu.  ::

----------


## Epis

Atradu vienu diodi HER105 tā bīj domāta priekš soļu motora H tilta, un viņai tas Reverse voltage ir 1,2V, bet pēc līknes pie 0,01A ir ap 0,6V un paskatījos cik man tas VCCA (idle) režimā tērē strāvu un tās ir 11ma), no sākuma pieslēdzu to diodi pie 5V un par slodzi ieliku 500 omu rezistoru un tad sprieguma kritums bīja 0,54Volti, bet ka uzlodēju diodi uz Fpga plates sprieguma kritums bīja 0,58Volti, un man VCCA pinā tagat ieiet 2,62Volti  :: . 
pagaidām esu pieslēdzis tikai vienu VCCA1 (vēlviens VCCA2 nav pieslēgts ja nestrādaš čips tad slēgs arī to  ::  )

----------


## Epis

URĀĀ  strādā ciklons III    ::   ::  
, vo tā visa vaina bīj tajā VCCA1 pinā un ar vienu diodi kas uztaisa 2,6Voltus iedarbināju savu ciklon 3 mikreni  ::  
itkā ir otrs VCCA2 pins bet man slinkums viņu slēgt klāt.

----------


## M_J

Apsveicu! Tagad tikai uz prieksu, sis jau ir tikai pats saakums. Godiigi sakot, veerojot no malas so procesu iisti neticeeju, ka tik taalu izdosies tikt. Prieks par Epja neatlaidiibu un arii par to ka, vins neapvainojas par reizeem diezgan nepatiikamiem, kaut pamatotiem uzbraucieniem.

----------


## Epis

man jau tā ticiība savos spēkos arī pamazām sāka zust pēc tik daudziem mēģinājumiem un visādiem pašizdomātajiem secinājumiem, par kura patiesumu bīj šaubas jo nekur jau nav rakstīts kā noteikt to ka mikrene ir mirusi. 

Tagat itkā mikrene strādā bet jāizdomā vai lodēt virsū pārējās detaļas, kā MAx3000, Flash atmiņu, un Ftdi čipu, vai arī gaidīt kamēr uztaisīsies jaunā plate un tad visu lodēt, 
no otras puses es esu tikai atradis tās kļūdas platē kas saistītas ar ciklon III palaišanu, līdz ar to varbūt ka būs arī kādas kļūdas max3000, flash atmiņai, un FTDI čipā. laikam tomēr būs jālodē virsū pārējās detaļas un jāskatās vai viss strādā kā bīju planojis, un ja strādā tad jātaisa jauna plate.

----------


## a_masiks

Apsveicu.  Arī man nelikās reāli, ka tik tālu varēs tikt.

----------


## Epis

prieki ir beigušies, jo uztaisīju pāris testus un mikrene baigi gļukom 16Mhz vietā es dabūju pūlksteni tikai ap kādiem pāris Khz līdz ar to laikam būs jāurbj vēlviens caurums un jāpieslēdz otrs VCCA2 pins iespējams ka tad PLL strādās normāli, jo dokumentā teikts ka visiem VCCA piniem jābūt pieslēgtiem un es kā miļķis domāju ka man strādās bez otra, reka nekas neiet  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Vai nesanāks, ka urbjot pārcirtīsi kādu vajadzīgu vadu?

----------


## Epis

> Vai nesanāks, ka urbjot pārcirtīsi kādu vajadzīgu vadu?


 šitā ir 2līmeņu plate un es skatos otrajā plates pusē zem mikrenes nekādi signālu vadi neiet, tur ir tikai GND poligons un pāris VCC platās līnijas, vienīgi var aizķert un pat pārcirst virsējā slāņa vadus, kur es viņus arī aizķēru, bet tie bīj apkārtējie GND vadi tākā tur nemaz apkārt signālu vadu nav, dēļ kuriem varētu kautkas neiet  ::  
 šeit pāris bildes: 
šito es bildēju šodien, un tā ir otra Fpga plate uz kuras es trenējos urbt to caurumu, lai pārliecinātos ka tas vispār ir iespējams
[attachment=0:3dpd3xxw]C3_VCCA_pin_top.JPG[/attachment:3dpd3xxw]
[attachment=1:3dpd3xxw]C3_VCCA_pin_bottom.JPG[/attachment:3dpd3xxw]
te tagadējā plate un diode kas pārveido 3.2V uz 2.6V  :: 
[attachment=2:3dpd3xxw]C3_VCCA_pin.JPG[/attachment:3dpd3xxw]

----------


## Epis

nupat izurbu otru caurumu VCCA2 pinam šitas sanāca daudz neprecīzāk izurbts tādēļ nācas zīlēt kur tā lode atrodās un kasīt ar adatu to plāksni, + uzrāvos uz blakusesošajiem GND celiņa tas kas ir pakreisi caurumā bildē tas ir redzams un arī labajā malā var nav īpaši tālu VCCIO celiņš tākā šitā bīj tāda baigi smalkā lieta, bet labi tas kad vads pielodējās ļoti viegli ar pirmo reizi  ::  un nesagāja uz īso ar atsegto GND līniju  ::  tākā šitas ir otrs sekmīgais dziļurbums  :: 
[attachment=0:1ecl5omg]Cyclone III Plate_BGA-VCCA2.JPG[/attachment:1ecl5omg]

----------


## Epis

Atradu šodien vienu kļūdu kādēļ nestrādāja tie clock signāli, un vaina bīj PCB platē, vardsakot sanāca tā kad GND nebīj pieslēgts pie GND, un izlabojot kļūdu viss strādāja, un strādāja parastie CLock signāli, kurus vilku caur Global clock līnijām, bet tie kurus vilku caur PLL strādāja ar gļukiem, no PLL 1/1 nāca ārā 22.7Khz bet vaidzēja 16Mhz, es šito nevaru saprast, kādēļ tas PLL nestrādā kā pienākās  :: . 

+ es šodien lai pārbaudītu to PLL un izslēgtu iespējamību ka viņš varētu nestrādāt piemēram dēļ tā kad bankas1;6 voltu līmenis nav 2,5V, es uzliku visai platei 2,5V un VCCA piniem diodej uztaisīju apkārte ceļu lai būtu 2,5V tagat man viss bīj kā pēc dokumenta bet tāpat PLL laida 22,7Khz  ::  

un vēl nācās pārtaisīt progammerim TDO līniju lai to 2,5V signālu paceltu līdz 5V un nācās izmantot divus 2n2222 tranzistorus, jo ar vienu tas signāls sanāca pretējs, līdz ar to lai dabūtu tādu kāds nā ārā no fpga vaidzēja likt otru trani lai viņu apgrieztu otrādies kā vaig,  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Iestarpinu-projektējot ciparu ierīces ir daudz dažādu noteikumu kuri būtu jāievēro, projektējot plates. Piem. barošanas un GND kopnēm jābūt ar minimālu induktivitāti. Šim nolūkam GND izveido kā restotu laukumu kas pārklāj visas brīvās vietas. Vēl-barošanas pieslēgšanai caur kabeli izmanto vairākus kontaktus kurus sadala pa štekeri (ja uz tā ir vairāki kontakti). Tāpat arī raugās lai ieejas un izejas neatrastos pārāk tuvu barošanas kopnēm. Arī tos elementus, kas ir pieslēgti pie GND cenšas savienot vienā punktā. Un tā tālāk...
Ja nebūtu slinkums es ieskenētu vienas labas grāmatas nodaļu-tur par to projektēšanu un noteikumiem ir plašāk aprakstīts.

----------


## M_J

Neliela piezīme pie fotogrāfijām: neņem ļaunā, nu nepatīk man tas garais, nekur nenostiprinātais vads. Ja tas kaut kur nejauši aizķersies, izrausi no cauruma visu to padarīšanu, kopā ar mikroshēmas alvas bumbu. Līdzīgā situācijā blakus caurumam izveidotu kontaktlaukumiņu, izgriežot to plates metalizācijā, un no cauruma nākošo rezistora kājas fragmentu pielodētu tur. Pie šī kontaktlaukumiņa tad lodētu tālākai vilkšanai paredzēto vadu, tik ļoti vairs nebaidoties ar vienu neuzmanīgu kustību visu sačakarēt. Izskatās ka līdz tam, kad tā plate būs puslīdz strādājoša šādu vadu būs vēl ne viens vien. Un pie paviršas montāžas tie kritīs nost cits pēc cita ātrāk, kā Tu spēsi tos pievienot atpakaļ.

----------


## Epis

> Izskatās ka līdz tam, kad tā plate būs puslīdz strādājoša šādu vadu būs vēl ne viens vien.


 Tev šoreiz ir taisnība atradu vēl divus Vadus kas vainīgi pie tā kad man PLL nestrādā un tie ir PLL barošanas vadi VCCD1,2 nez kapēc bīju domājis ka tādu manai mikrenei nav (ka tie ir lielajām mikrenēm, līdz ar to nepamanīju), un tādēļ arī PLL galīgi nestrādā  :: . 
nu ko jāurbj platē vēl 2vi caurumi  ::  
Jāpiezīmē ka es šito PCB uzzīmēju uz ātro 1 nedēļas laikā(pirmstam 1 nedēļu domāju kā zīmēt) un pēc vecās cyclone II mikrenes parauga, un tur es nekādus PLL neizmantoju un arī klāt neslēdzu, tākā visas kļūdas dēļ tā ka bīju domājis ka viss strādās tāpat kā vecai mikrenei  :: .




> Piem. barošanas un GND kopnēm jābūt ar minimālu induktivitāti. Šim nolūkam GND izveido kā restotu laukumu kas pārklāj visas brīvās vietas.


  es nesaprotu kāda tad sarpība starp GND restoto poligonu un GND pilno poligonu, tajā induktivitātē vai ?? 

Es visādus to plašu projektēšanas noteikumus esu lasījis jau 1000 reizes, bet problema jau tur ka ja grib tās visas gudrības izmantot tad vaig kā minimums 4līmeņu PCB, 2 līmeņos nekas labs nevar sanākt, jo knapi pietiek vietas lai izvilktu visus vadus, līdz ar to nav nekāda iespēja iemēģināt visas tās grāmatās aprakstītās grudrības, un ja pat būtu 4 līmeņu plate ta man nemaz tik smalku instrumentu nav lai (ns) robežās mērītu to signālu kvalitāti.
Daudz par Plates prjektēšanas noteikumiem kam jāpievērš uzmanība ir rakstīts pašas fpga mikrenes dokumentā, vienīgi kā jau teicu uz 2 līmeņiem tas nav iespējam.

----------


## zzz

Es tak jau reiz teicu - tev epi vajadzeeja pakonsulteeties ar to biedru, kursh publiski ceeli pazinjoja 




> jau pirms gada es biju uzīmējis PCB priekš ciklon II 256BGA un tikai 2 līmeņos!! tākā man pieredze ir baigā


 
un likt lietaa to baigo pieredzi. Kaut gan savaa zinjaa tagadeejaais rezultaats arii ir diezgan pabaiss.

----------


## GuntisK

> Piem. barošanas un GND kopnēm jābūt ar minimālu induktivitāti. Šim nolūkam GND izveido kā restotu laukumu kas pārklāj visas brīvās vietas.
> 
> 
>   es nesaprotu kāda tad sarpība starp GND restoto poligonu un GND pilno poligonu, tajā induktivitātē vai ?? 
> Es visādus to plašu projektēšanas noteikumus esu lasījis jau 1000 reizes


 Kam tad būs lielāks laukums- restotam vai pilnam? Un kādā gadījumā kondensatoram ir lielāka kapacitāte- kad lielāks plātņu laukums vai mazāks? Ceru ka saprati...
Šķirba ir tanī, ka parazītējošā kapacitāte izlādējoties rada īslaicīgus strāvas impulsus kas rada traucējumus. Piem. pieņemsim ka uz plates no GND atiet atzars uz kādu mikroshēmas izvadu. Tad nu tuvojoties tā atzara galam kas beidzas pie mikroshēmas izvada pieaug kapacitāte un sistēmai ir lielākas iespējas noķert gļuku barošanas traucējumu dēļ. Un kā jau visās augstfrekvences shēmās, adrešu un citas vadības līnijas jāizveido pēc iespējas īsākas, vairāk atsaites kondiķi jāizmanto (pie katras mikrenes pa vienam). Ierīcei ir jābūt pareizi izprojektētai.

----------


## Epis

būs kautkur jāapskatās par to restoto GND varbūt ka tev ir taisnība.

man ienāca prātā doma nākošajā plates versijā nomainīt FT245R uz FT232R, jo mazāk vadus vaig un tādā veidā ka es viņu izmantošu ar to virtuālā Com porta draiveri es lielāku ātrumu ar FT245R nedabūšu, līdz ar to jāņem lētākais FT232R.
un vēl jāuzliek SD,MMC kartes kontakts  ::  priekš lielajām Flash atmiņām, jo cik es skatos šitos visi liek uz platēm un ja es to CNC kodu flashatmiņā glabāšu, tad jo vairāk atmiņas jo labāk, + tā karte aizņem ļoti maz IO vadus, tākāuzlikt es viņu varu.

+ fpga var nolasīt viss ātrākās SD kartes kuru ātrums ir virs 20MB/s bitos tas būtu 160Mbiti/s   ::   tās laikam ir tās 133X kartes salīdzinājumam parastās mikrenes kā normālais NXP LPC2101 var pavilkt seriālo interfeisu ar SCK frekvenci tikai 8.75Mhz, lūk tā ir fpga priekšrocība. 

ja kas es te nupat lasīju ka pēc veiktajiem pētījumiem šitajā "high end" galā fpga sāk nopietni konkurēt ar ātrajiem DSP pročiem, ja agrāk kombinācija bīja vairāki DSP un kā palīgs viena FPGA, tad tagat ir viena FPGA un kā palīgs DSP.

----------


## sharps

2 liimenju plate prieksh 256BALLu BGA? tas ir pamatiigs gemarojs. taadu veel vareetu 28 BALLu programmeejamaam logjikaam, bet ne shitai mikrenei.
par restoto vai monoliito GND. tas nebuutu tik buutiski. mPCI WiFi karteem baroshanas dalja visa ir ar monoliito. restoto var lietot tikai ljoti specifiskaas sheemaas.

----------


## Epis

Nu jā 2 līmeņi priekš BGA ir gemarojs, un nekādu komerciālu produktu uz tādas plates taisīt nevar, bet priekš vienkāršiem testiem un eksperimentiem (piemēram lodēšanas eksperiments), tas ir lētākais veids kā iedarbināt tādu mikreni, un apskatītes kā viņa strādā, un iemēģināt pāris super fičas kuras piedāvā šitā mikrene kā atbalsts DDR atmiņām, paralēlā konfigurācija un vēl pāris, kuru nav 144pin EQFP mikrenei.

man  a liekās ka pārsvarā visi izmanto pilnos GND poligonus, un tos restotos es vēl nēsu redzējis ne vienā fpga plates PCB zīmējumos (pārsvarā esu skatījies Dev.kitu daudzslāņu plašu bildes ko taisa paši ražotāji un tur restoto nav.)

----------


## sharps

luuk tur jau epi sleepjaas taa probleema, ka nevari uzdizainot kaartiigu plati divos slaanjos. deelj visaam shiim nepilniibaam kaut kur celinji noiisinaas ar baroshanu vai GND. kaut kur piemirsti pievilkt ballam celinju. baroshanas kjeedee filtra kondensatorus nevari normaali pielikt un izjot no taa tie dazhreiz vispaar netiek lietoti. iisaak sakot gala rezultaats uz punjkjiem buus taisiits. taa kaa ieteiktu palasiities BGA chipu layout design manuaaljus.

restotie leejumi ir maniiti atsevishljaam dator karteem. ja nemaldos tad vecajaam PCI wireleseneem un tiikleneem shur tur tie uzpeld. redzeets arii dazhaadiem evalution boardiem. bet lielaa vairumaa gadiijumu tos nelieto tikai taapeec ka nezin vinju noziimi vai arii nav celinjuu kapacitaashu un induktivitaashu reekjinaashanas programmu.

----------


## a_masiks

* sharps*
Mmm... cik atceros no REMTa  radiomateriālu mācības - tev nebūs taisnība par to zemējuma režģi. Režģim kā diskrētu nogriežņu kompleksam būs palielināta induktāte, kā arī diferencētas aiztures līnijas īpašības. Bet šādu režģi lieto PCB plates izgatavošanas noteikumu dēļ. Bija kaut kādas normas getinaksa un senīlo stikla šķiedru plašu poligonu lielumam. Būtība - laižot caur vilni karstuma iespaidā ino plāksnes izdalās gāzes. Ja poligons ir vienlaidus un pārāk liels - tas uzpūšas un tiek norauts. Krieviem pēc standarta lika garenas spraudziņas.  Modernajām štiklašķiedras plāksnēm tas laikam vairs nav būtiski. Tāpēc arī nelieto. Ja nu vienīgi vecas programmas dēļ vai stilīguma dēļ.

----------


## Epis

Tad tas nozīmē ka man nekādu režgi nevaig  :: 
Izdomāju darīšu tā ka salodēšu šito savu plati pilnībā un mēģināšu ietestēt to savu FPP konfigurācijas shēmu  ::  
ja viss strādās tad moš varētu uztaisīt to jauno PCB ar kļūdu labojumiem.

Tas kļūdu daudzums ir proporcionāli atkarīgs no uzdevuma sarežģītības, 2 līmeņos lai izvilktu tik daudz cik es tur esu izvilcis ir samērā sarežģiti, jo tās Līnijas iet gan pa augšu gan apakšu un brīvo vietu tur ir ļoti maz kur vēl kautko varētu izvilkt, lai tā savilktu kā es tur vaig vairākas reizes visas lnijas pārvilkt kamēr tiek atrasts optimālais vairnats ka viss saiet knapi knapi, līdz ar to virākas reizes visu pārvelkot tās kļūdas rodās. 
, 4 līmeņos šitādu problēmu nebūt varētu visus vadus vilkt pa taisno (ar pirmo reizi) bez papild pārejām, un tā plate man būtu uzzīmēta nevis 1 nedēļā, bet gan 2 dienās + kļūdu daudz mazāk.
problēma ir tur ka ar parasto 4 līmeņu plati nevar izvilkt vairāk vadus nekā šitajā manējā platē, dēļ tā kad parastajām platēm urbšanas caurumi mazākie ir tie 0,4mm +0,25 mala kopā sanāk 1mm diametra līmeņu savienotājs, līdz ar to nevar izvilkt BGA korpusa visas vidējās lodes (var izvilkt tik cik es izvilku varbūt vēl pāris lodes vairāk), lai izvilktu centra lodes vaig citu daudz dārgāku tehnoloģiskā processa plati taisīt ar mazajiem līmeņu savienotājiem (mazajām līnijām) kuru galējais diametrs kā minimums būtu 0,6mm, šadas plates Almiko uztaisīt nevar  :: , un cenas šīm platēm ir solīdas sākot ar 200$ par 4 līmeņiem (5x dārgāk) un 2 līmeņi laikam bīj pie 150$. 

Tākā ja grib pa lēto tad ir kā ir.

----------


## a_masiks

> _ņemu plāksnīti, kur saurbti pārejas caurumi 0,5mm tieši pa alvas bumbuļu centriem, caurumi bez vai ar ļoti plānu metalizācijas jostiņu, ņemu emaljēto vadu 0.5mm , saspraužu visos caurumos 10cm garus vada galus, vienā pusē lai mazliet tarčī, otrā viss pārējais. Apzieķēju abas puses ar epokšiem. Kad epokši sakaltuši - ar vīli nolīdzinu īsos galus vienā plaknē līdz pečatkai. Lodēju mikreni klāt uz notīrītajiem vadu galiem. Tīru vadu otrus galus un lodēju pēc shēmas. Uz pečatkas karāsies monstrāls astoņkājis, bet strādās. Otra modifikācija - daru to pašu nevis ar mazu plates gabaliņu bet ar pamatplati. Pamatplates otrā pusē vadus trasēju pēc shēmas. No augšpuses neviens vells nepateiks, ka savilkts ar vadiem!_


 nu labi, 0,5 mm vada vietā var ņemt kaut ko tievāku - 0,2-0,1mm vai tievo daudzdzīslu teflona vadu. Problēmas?

----------


## Epis

Pielodēju vienu VCCD vadu tas ir priekš PLL1 (otru lodēt negribās) un šitas vads bīja plakus VCCA1 vadam tākā bīj baigi sarežģiti viņu lodēt un nācās atlodēt VCCA1, lai varētu to caurumu izurbt un šeit bilde, skats nav no tiem labākajiem , bet viss salodēts kā nākās.
[attachment=0:29peyc9e]C3_VCCD pinspieslēgts.JPG[/attachment:29peyc9e]

----------


## Delfins

Černobiļa :/

----------


## Epis

Izskatās pa tiešām šausmīgi un es vairāk par stundu lodēju, jo bīju pārrāvis (ar urbi) blakus esošo VCCIO līniju, kamēr to salodēju pagāja kādas 20 minūtes, un tad lodēju klāt VCCD kādu arī kādas 20 min, un beigās VCCA1 kāju un to viss ilgāk jo tas vads baigi švaki turējās un kad turējās stipri tad bīj sagājis uz īso ar Zemi un tā es viņu dikti ilgi precizēju,lodēju un rezultātā tā plate izskatās šausmīgi.  ::  
tagat jātaisa kosmētiskais remonts, jaaizšpaktelē ciet caurumi ar silikona izolātoru un tad jau izskats būs smukāks  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Izskatās pa tiešām šausmīgi


 Mhm.... tā viņš i. Izskatās, ka arī otrā mikrene strauji tuvojas finiša taisnei.   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Nu bāc!   ::  Tās tak ir pilnīgas šausmas! Nafig tad vispār tev tās plate jāpasūta, tad jāsamaitā un galu galā jāizmet ārā ar visām mikrenēm? Ir vispār jēga? Varbūt iesāc kaut ko vieglāku, ko vari novest līdz galam? Iesākt tā nav māksla, māksla ir novest līdz galam!

----------


## karloslv

Kuš! Epis mācās un turklāt viņaprāt visi pārējie arī mācās viņa ēnā.

----------


## Epis

> Kuš! Epis mācās un turklāt viņaprāt visi pārējie arī mācās viņa ēnā.


 Šitā urbšanās jau ir dēļ tā ka ne es nezināju ka vaig tos VCCA1;2, un VCCD1,2 slegt ne arī kāds cits to zināja, tākā rezultātā ja neviens nezin tad vienīgais ir labot kļūdu un vairāk tādas neatkārtot  :: 
Pat Alteras forumā īsti neviens nevarēja pateikt vai ciklonu3 var ieprogrammēt piesledzot tikai vienu VCCA1 pinu pie 2,5V un pārējos pie 3,3V, atbildes uz šādiem jautājumiem nav un es laikam esu pirmais kurš to eksperimentāli noskaidroja un rezultāts ir JĀ mikrene strādā tikai nestrādā PLL jo tam vaig pieslēgt VCCD1, tākā ir jautājumi uz kuriem vienkārši atbildes nav, kamēr kāds (piemēram es) to nenoskaidro  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Hmmm... ne pirmā reize. Pat ja kāds zinātu par VCCA1;2, un VCCD1,2 - vari uzrādīt vietu, kur tu būtu jautājis par šiem priegumiem projektējot plati? Tu uz piedāvājumu uzmanīgi pārbaudīt shēmu vīzdegunīgi atbildēji, ka viss tur ir savilkts pareizi un kļūdu neesot. Te neviens vēl nav redzējis elektrisko principiālo shēmu. Tikai sliktas /laikam speciāli/ izšķirtspējas gifu ar pīkada plates trasējuma beta versijām. Vai tad kādam bij pienākums no plates  gifa saģererēt shēmu un pārbaudīt tās darba spējas? Tas tu te nodarbojies ar smieklīgu blogveidīgu monologu, kur nevienam īsti nav iespēju nedz ko sakarīgu pateikt, nedz palīdzēt - no tā izriet tavs ģeniālais secinājums par savu viereizējo ģenialitāti un celmlauža likteni. Starp citu - tas varbūt  nav raksturs. Ir tāda psihiatriska diagnoze. Iesaku arī par to padomāt un pagūūglēt. Netici? Ja vēlies - varu iepostēt.

----------


## Epis

labi ja šeit no tām bildēm īsti nevarēja saprast bet Alteras forumā es meklēju par to konfigurāciju un īsti nebīj skaidrs kas ir kas, tagat tikai pēdējā mēneša laikā bīj pāris topiki parādījušies, bet tad kad es taisīju īsti vēl nekas nebīj, es domāju ka nēsu vienīgais kas uz grābekli uzkāpis ar ciklonIII mikreni (latvijā laikam vienīgais, bet ne pa visu pasauli  :: .

----------


## Delfins

Ja tu to visu dari, lai tikai palepotos, ka esi pirmais čalis Latvijā, tad karogs tev rokās!

----------


## Epis

man viss strādā nupat pārbaudīju ar savu USB oscilu PLL1 darbojās kā nākās. 

Vispār šito plati ir baigi viegli darboties, jo ir tikai jāiesprauž 2 vadi JTAG, USB un lieta darīta plati var programmēt, debaggot un viskautko citu, agrāk uz vecās plates man bīj skrūvju termināls tad katru reizi vaidzēja skrūvēt barošanas bloku klāt un tas bīj baigi čakarīgi.
un nākotnē programmu programmēt domāju caur USB ftdi čipu, mīnus tāds kad nebūs debbag funkcijas, bet + tāds ka ir tikai 1 vads jāisprauž lai darbotos  ::

----------


## dmd

pēc visa šitā darba, es pieņemu, tu vari uztaisīt teiksim 8 mirgojosus ledus, kas mirgo teiksim ar 1,37 sekunžu intervālu?

----------


## Epis

> pēc visa šitā darba, es pieņemu, tu vari uztaisīt teiksim 8 mirgojosus ledus, kas mirgo teiksim ar 1,37 sekunžu intervālu?


 Mierīgi var 50 Led diodes vadīt katrai savs PWM cikls un ja grib arī savs taimeris ar compare funkciju, vai 1 taimeris un 50 compare reģistru priekš PWM ģenerēšans  ::  

Salodēju visu plati pilnībā (izņemot to slēdzi, kura pagaidām man nemaz nav).
Atradu vēlvienu kļūd PCB zīmējumā un tā ir Flash atmiņas pattern grafikā tas ir pa īsu, un flash atmiņas kājas gāja pāri PCB laukumiem, bet tā novirze bīj kautkur par 1mm, un izglāba mani tas kad to patternu es zīmēju ar rezervi līdz ar to kautkā es to flash atmiņu pielodēju (mani izglāba lodējamā pasta, bez tās es pielodējis nebūtu, jo pastu es spiedu zem čipa (no ārpuses redzēt nevarēja, un tad karsējot kāju no ārpuses ar To kalifonijpastu izkusa alvas pasta zem čipa un pielodēja kāju no otras puses, no ārpuses pielodēt neko nevarēja jo vienkārīs nebīj pie kā kāju lodēt. tākā jaunajā platē šito arī vaig labot. 
Varbūt kautkas atkal neies un vēl kādu kļūdu atradīšu taisot tās flashatmiņas programmēšans programmas, tad redzēs.
[attachment=0:2r2rny57]C3_plate-Gatava.JPG[/attachment:2r2rny57]

Nupat atcerējos ka jāparlodē MAX3000 JTAG kontakts lai stāvētu tā pat kā ciklon JTAG vads.

----------


## dmd

tad uztaisi. jo pagaidām tu apgalvo, ka viss iet, tik ik pa laikam atrodi pa kadai kļūdai, un izrādās, ka nekas neiet. 
ticība tavam "viss iet" jau ir stipri zema, manuprāt.

----------


## Velko

> pēc visa šitā darba, es pieņemu, tu vari uztaisīt teiksim 8 mirgojosus ledus, kas mirgo teiksim ar 1,37 sekunžu intervālu?
> 
> 
>  Mierīgi var...


 Nu, tad kur ir video ar mirgojošiem lediem? Gribas tak reiz redzēt dzīvē, kā darbojas Cyclone III   ::

----------


## Epis

Led diodes nav tas labākais fpga spēka demonstrācijas veids, normāli būtu ja es nofilmētu kā strādātu mans kodak video sensors un to ko sensors redz attēlot uz LCD monitora un tad to visu nofilmēt, varu piezīmēt to ka šādu sistēmu var uztaisīt bez nekādiem processoriem tikai plika loģika, ja kas es jau esu filmējis kur var redzēt ko redz optiskās Peles video sensors un to ko viņš redz var redzēt LDC monitorā, video ir atrodams robotu sadaļā.

----------


## dmd

8 diodes, 3,7 sekundes. 

nu?

----------


## Epis

Nu lūk 10 minūšu laikā uztaisīju Loģiku kura var slēgt Led diodes ik pēc 3,7 sekundēm (tās 10 minūtes pagāja kamēr PLL uzstādīju Max frekvences dalītāju 1300) un tad arpēķināju ka vaig vēl pūlksteni dalīt 456 reizes un beigās sanāk pūlkstenis ar 3,7sekunžu intervālu. 
pa pamatu ņēmu savu test kodu kur to kas nevaig ir izkomentēts (--)
šitas kods kopā aizņem 17 Logikas elementus (mikrenei tādu ir 5000).
Man ir slinkums lodēt tās diodes. pietam man tik daudz diožu nemaz nav.


```
LIBRARY ieee;
USE ieee.std_logic_1164.all;
use IEEE.STD_LOGIC_ARITH.ALL;
use IEEE.STD_LOGIC_UNSIGNED.ALL;

--  Entity Declaration

ENTITY Cyclone_III_pin_test IS
	-- {{ALTERA_IO_BEGIN}} DO NOT REMOVE THIS LINE!
	PORT
	(
		A : Out STD_LOGIC_vector(7 downto 0);
		Clk : IN STD_LOGIC

	);
	-- {{ALTERA_IO_END}} DO NOT REMOVE THIS LINE!
	
END Cyclone_III_pin_test;

Architecture Cyclone_test of Cyclone_III_pin_test is 
signal CLK_1ms,B,B2,C,D: std_Logic;
signal Q,Q2 : STD_logic_vector (8 downto 0);

component ALTPLL_test
	PORT
	(
		inclk0		: IN STD_LOGIC  := '0';
		c0		: OUT STD_LOGIC 
	);
end component;

component C3PLL_test
	PORT
	(
		inclk0		: IN STD_LOGIC  := '0';
		c0		: OUT STD_LOGIC ;
		locked		: OUT STD_LOGIC 
	);
end component;
component clk_route
	PORT
	(
		inclk		: IN STD_LOGIC ;
		outclk		: OUT STD_LOGIC 
	);
end component;
begin

clk_16M : clk_route 
Port map( inclk=>clk,outclk=>C);
CLock_PLL : C3PLL_test -- PLL uzstādīts 1300 dalītājs līdz ar to no 16Mhz sanāk 12,307Khz
-- Tas ir 81,25uS, vaig 37'000'000uS līdz ar to vaig Veel 456 dalītāju
Port map( inclk0=>clk,c0=>CLK_1ms);
--ALTPLL_test_CLK : ALTPLL_test
--Port map( inclk0=>c,c0=>CLK_1ms);
--CLK_1ms<= CLK;

--A(3) <= CLK_1ms;
--A(2) <= CLK;
--A(1) <= C;
--A(0) <= CLK_1ms;
--A(4)<= D;
process(clk_1ms)
begin 
--if clk_1ms ='1' then
	if rising_edge(clk_1ms) then
	Q<=Q+1;
		if Q ="111001000" then 
		Q<="000000000";
		if B='1' then
			A<= "11111111";
			B<='0';
			else A<= "00000000"; B<='1';
--			if B='1' then
--			A(7 downto 5)<= "111";
--			B<='0';
--			else A(7 downto 5)<= "000"; B<='1';
end if;
end if;
end if;
end process;
--
--process(c)
--begin 
----if clk_1ms ='1' then
--	if rising_edge(c) then
--	Q2<=Q2+1;
--		if Q2 ="000000" then 
--			if B2='1' then
--			D<= '1';
--			B2<='0';
--			else D<='0'; B2<='1';
--end if;
--end if;
--end if;
--end process;


end Cyclone_test;
```

----------


## dmd

tātad tu neko neesi uztaisījis.

----------


## sharps

[*]Man ir slinkums lodēt tās diodes. pietam man tik daudz diožu nemaz nav.

kaa nav diozhu. katram kaartiigam elektronikjim jaabuut vismaz saujai diozhu  ::

----------


## Delfins

es pat neesmu amatieris!!, bet man ir atvilknē >900 LED-i  ::

----------


## Epis

Saskaitīju man ir 6 diodes, no tiem laikiem ka ar fotodiodi eksperimentēju, bet nu jagribi redzēt mirgojošus ledus tad man ir Development board kuram ir 18 LEDi un ielādējot šito pašu programmu tās gaismas mirgos (es jau sen sen atpakaļ viņas spīdināju  ::  

Nočakarējos vairākas stundas lodējot to flasha atmiņu, skaatoties no malas ir tā kad flasha kājas stāv uz Plates zaļās maskas un attālums līdz PCB vadam ir kautkur 0,15-0,2mm un tas ir zem pašas flash atmiņas līdz ar to no ārpuses neko redzēt nevar vienīgi ar testeri pīkstinot var konstatēt vai ir salodējies vai nav un daudzi vadi nav, visu laiku mēģināju bakstīt iekšā to Lodējamo pastu nekas labs nesanāca, un beigās paņēmu alvas vadu un salodēju pusi kāju kopā ar lielu piku tā kārtīgi un tad ar vadu ņēmu nost to alvu un izskatās ka kautkas ir salodējies  ::  vēl rīt būs jāturpina šitas čakars.

----------


## Delfins

Epis, tev lūdz parādīt video uz tavās jaunās plates. Dev-kits nevienam neinteresē - visi zin, ka tas strādās, ja vien tas nebūs nosvilināts.

----------


## Epis

Ā sapratu gribat to Led video lai pārliecinātos ka es te paskas nestrāstu un pate patiešām strādā  ::  
vaidzēja kodā ielikt nelielas izmaiņas jo kad iedarbināju ledu viņš mirgoja pārāk ātri ap 40ms tagat pēc PLL kas dala 16Mhz uz 1300 vēl vaidēja likt 16bit counteri kas skaitītu līdz 45510 un tad leds patiešām mirgoja ar tām 3,7sekundēm.
 šeit video ar vienu Led diodi, kura mirgo ik pēc 3,7sekundēm  ::  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1_IBeJ6uZQ

nu jā kvalitāte ir baigi švakā, jo nav normālas video kameras.

vēl var piebilst ka itkā pabeidzu lodēt to flash atmiņu un tagat visas atmiņas kājas ir pielodētas un laikam jāsāk raktīt programmas  ::

----------


## Vikings

Kādēļ tik sarežģīti? Priekš kam LED mirgošanai vajag PLL un 16 bit counteri, kas to pēc tam dala zemē? To taču varēja uztaisīt vienā procesā ar vienu CASE operatoru.

----------


## Epis

> Kādēļ tik sarežģīti? Priekš kam LED mirgošanai vajag PLL un 16 bit counteri, kas to pēc tam dala zemē? To taču varēja uztaisīt vienā procesā ar vienu CASE operatoru.


 kā tas ir ar vienu Case operātoru?? 
Pll un tas counteris ir domāts vienkārši lai dabūtu  to 0,27hz frekvenci kas arī ir 3,7sekundes un tad Leds arī slēdzās pa taisno ar to frekvenci. 

Nupat ietestēju MAX3000 un tas arī strādā, tagat jāizdomā ko testēt nākošo, būs laikam jātaisa programma kas caur FTDi čipu varētu ieprogrammēt flash atmiņu, un tad jātaisa tā FPP programmēšanas programma MAX3000 čipam. 

kad šitas viss būs gatavs tad varētu ķerties klāt un taisīt to cnc softu tālāk.

----------


## Vikings

Kā? Nu aptuveni šitā:


```

process(clk)
begin
if (clk'event and clk='1') then
clkdiv<=clkdiv+1;
case clkdiv is
when 500 =>
led<='1';
when 1000 =>
led<='0';
clkdiv<='0';
when others=>
end case;
end if;
end process;
```

 Kods uz fikso uzrakstīts, negarantēju, ka nav kļūdu, bet domāju, ka doma būs skaidra. Skaiļus 500 un 1000 var mainīt pēc paša ieskatiem lai LED slēgtos attiecīgajos laika momentos. 

Signāli:
clk - ieejas taktssignāls
clkdiv - dalītājs, kas nosaka laika intervālu LED ieslēgšanai un izslēgšanai.
led - izejas signāls gaismas diodei.

----------


## Epis

man šitas tavs piemērs nestrādā rāda 0 loģikas 
Atradu kļūdu tagat strādā


```
process(c)
begin 
	if rising_edge(clk_1ms) then
	Q2<=Q2+1;
	case Q2 is
		when "1000000000000000" => A<= "11111111";
		when "1111111111111110" => A<= "00000000";
		when others => D<='1';
end case;
end if;
end process;
```

 šeit manējais kods kas iet:


```
process(clk_1ms)
begin 
	if rising_edge(clk_1ms) then
	Q<=Q+1;
		if Q ="1000000000000000" then --ap 32000
		Q<="0000000000000000";
		if B='1' then
			A<= "11111111";
			B<='0';
			else A<= "00000000"; B<='1';
end if;
end if;
end if;
end process;
```

 mans kods aizņem mazāk loģikas tikai 24 LE tavējais aizņem 27Le tākā manējais ir par 3Le mazāks  ::

----------


## Vikings

Nē, mans mazāks, manējais aizņem 0 LE. Joks.  :: 
Starp citu, kādēļ taisīji vēl kaut kādus papildus bitus, ja varēji lasīt reālo gaismas diožu stāvokli lai noteiktu vai slēgt iekšā vai nē?

----------


## dmd

hmm. a kam atbilst viens LE? vienam NOT?

----------


## Epis

domā par štio koda B bitu ? 
mans variants:
if B='1' then
         A<= "11111111";
         B<='0';
         else A<= "00000000"; B<='1';

Tavs variants: 
if B='1' then
        B<='0';
        else B<='1';

Loģikas daudzums pēc tava varianta nesamazinās (ir tie paši 24LE), bet RTL bildē ir izmaiņas, un pēc bildes tavs varianats patērē mazāk loģikas,nekā mans jo manam pirms izejas Ir papildus DFF reģistrs, līdz ar to tagat jāsaka ka tavs variants ir labāks  :: 
[attachment=0:1ljtfhcz]K_vikinga_L-mans.JPG[/attachment:1ljtfhcz]

----------


## Epis

> hmm. a kam atbilst viens LE? vienam NOT?


 šeit tev Ciklona3 LE iekšējā shēma  ::  (tur ir daudz viss kautkā)
[attachment=0:3ronaim3]LE_bilde.JPG[/attachment:3ronaim3]
un šeit bilde kas ir zem Vārda 4-input Lut

----------


## dmd

nu, ja tu gribi man iestāstīt, ka LE sastāv no trapecēm, tad necenties.
es saprotu, ka LE var būt uzprogrammēts par AND, XOR, vai ko citu? vienkārši sainteresēja jautājums, no cik atsevišķām loģikām šito varētu uztaisīt  ::

----------


## Vikings

dmd, man liekas, ka šoreiz Epis pareizi izteicās. To LE var iekonfigurēt kā vienkāršos loģikas elementus, muxi, tristate buferi utt. Paskaties, augšējā attēlā tā arī rakstīts Cyclone III LE. LUT cik saprotu ir kaut kas līdzīgs ROM, kuru izmanto, piemēram, konstanšu glabāšanai.

----------


## Epis

nu jā No LUt'iem var izveidot arī RAm atmiņu kas laikam var blabāt 16 bitu vērtības, līdz ar to no 1 Le sanāk 16 × 1 RAM,  vārdsakot var būvēt visāda bitu platuma Ram atmiņas. 

Tieši tā viss ir pareizi tas ciklon 3 LE attēls ir ņemts no datasheeta, un to ir uzrādījis pats Ražotājs kurš labāk zin kas iekšā ir viņu mikrenē,  tākā šitas nav mans fantāziju auglis.

----------


## Epis

uztaisīju tagat fpga un CPLD čipu Pin assainment failus iekš quartus progas un atklājās ka CPLD čipam ir 4 kļūdas, viens pins nepareizi pieslēgts un, viņš ir pieslēgts pie tādas kājas kura iekšēji nekur nav pieslēgta (atrodās tur smukuma pēc) un tai pašā laikā 1 IO ir palicis brīvs lai gan vaidzēja būt aizņemtiem visiem IO līdz ar to jaunajā platē šitas atkal būs jāpielabo, +  3 atlikušās kļudas ir 3 GND pini nav savienoti ar zemes poligonu, šito es jau PCB zīmējumā izlaboju, atliek uz plates to izlabot.
Principā kļūdu platē vairāk nav, varbūt ir vēl viena pie FTDI čipa tu bija pieslēgts 1 IO pie čipa kājas kura neko nedara kautkas tāds.

labi ka pagājšnedēļ nepasūtīju jaunu plati ALmiko tad vaidzētu sūtīt vēlvienu, jo tā atkal būtu kļūdaina.

----------


## Epis

Sāku jau taisīt Flash atmiņas kodu un skatos Pin_asainmentā nav DCLK pina (tas ir FPP  konfigurācijas clock pins bez kura nekas nekonfigurēsies), un stūlbākais tas ka es to  pinu pieslēgt urbjot platē caurumu nevar, jo zem lodes iet blīvi savilti signālu vadi, labums tāds ka tas IO atrodās ārējā malā līdz ar to varētu mēģināt no ārpuses vadu pielodēt, bet nez vai tas ir reāli, jo sprauga ir šausmīgi maza knapi ieiet tievākais vara vads un lode atrodās kādu milimetru no malas tākā ar lodāmuru klāt tikt nevar, un tas tievais vara vads vispār sūdīgi lodējās. līdz ar to laikam atliek tikai viens taisīt jaunu PCB, kamēr nāks jaunā plate es uz šitās varēšu izmēģināt kā strādā Flash atmiņa, FTDI čips un vairāk arī neko citu izdarīt nevarēšu.

----------


## GuntisK

Sākumā apalvo vara vadu un lodēsies viss brīnišķīgi.

----------


## zzz

Kaa izskataas, epi atkal ir piekaasis tas tur personaazhs ar baigo pieredzi pcb projekteeshanaa:




> jau pirms gada es biju uzīmējis PCB priekš ciklon II 256BGA un tikai 2 līmeņos!! tākā man pieredze ir baigā


 Veel paaris pinus nospeeris.

----------


## Epis

Es tagat sazvanījos ar almiko lai noskaidrotu vai ir iespējams uztaisīt to 0,4mm kopējā diametra līmeņa savienotāj caurumu, pa telefonu teica itkā ka viņi varot uzurbt 0,3mm caurumu (iespējams ka pat 0,25mm) un tālāk īsti nezināja par to vai to ārējo cauruma apli plates virspusē var samazināt no standarta 0,2-,25mm līdz kādiem 0,05mm, es viņiem aizūtīju gerbe failus tam caurumam kādu man vaig lai parāda saviem speciālistiem un tad lai pasaka vai tur būs kontakts ja tādu taisīs vai nebūs.

redzēs ko viņi teiks, ja viņi teiks ka nevar ta es tāpat ielikšu pāris tādus caurumus jaunajā platē, varbūt ka viņi paši nezin vai var vai nevar  ::

----------


## Delfins

0,05mm?
Pīpējam ?

----------


## Epis

Es nupat atradu vienu PDF manuāli par Plated through holles un tur bīj šitāda bilde 

http://www.speedingedge.com/PDF-Files/a ... 20hole.pdf
[attachment=1:1sbrncj4]Plated_through_holle.JPG[/attachment:1sbrncj4]

Pēc šitās bildes es bīju domājis tā ka vai nevar tā izurbt to 0,3mm caurumu un tad es nerubīju kas notiek ar to capture pad viņi viņu liek virsū kautkā paši(atsevišķi) vai tā daļa ir tas gredzens kurš Pcadā rādās kas ir ap caurumu, ja tā tad es vienkārši noņemu to nevaidzīgo gredzenu un atstāju savienojuma vietu tikai tur kur vaig apmŗam šādi  ::  augšējais ir mans samazinātais variants un apakšējais ir pēc visiem standartiem tas zilais gredzens ap caurumu ir 0,25mm, problema ir tur ka tas aizņem pārāk daudz vietas !! 
piemēram ja es savā platē ielieku šādas mazās VIA's tad uztaisot kautkas tur sanāks ?? vai nekas nesanāks.
[attachment=0:1sbrncj4]Via_sample_pic.JPG[/attachment:1sbrncj4]

----------


## Delfins

teorētiski vajadzētu, bet tādu caurumus taisa tikai big-ražošanai un dārgi - m/b, telefoni un citas iekārtas. To caurumu nemaz neredz.

----------


## GuntisK

Stipri šaubos vai ALMIKO ir caurumu izdedzināšanas lāzers. Mobiļiem, datoriem un citām smalkām lietām caurumus ar diametru 0.3 mm vai tuvu ie tā izdedzina ar safokusētu lāzera staru.

----------


## a_masiks

> Mobiļiem, datoriem un citām smalkām lietām caurumus ar diametru 0.3 mm vai tuvu ie tā izdedzina ar safokusētu lāzera staru.


 1) nevis 0,3 bet kaut kur 0,1 un mazāk.
2) nevis visai platei, bet tikai 1 slānim (0,1-0,2mm) daudzslāņu platē.

un dedzināja ne tikai ar lāzeru bet ar fokusētu  jonu vai plazmas "strūklu"... kaut kā tā... lai kapars apkustu un pats izveidotu savienojumu starp diviem slāņiem. 

Par otro metodi neesmu pārliecināts, bet droši ka neviena no tām šeit nav pieejama.... un mazsēriju prototipi būs kosmiski dārgi tur kur tāda ir pieejama.




> redzēs ko viņi teiks, ja viņi teiks ka nevar ta es tāpat ielikšu pāris tādus caurumus jaunajā platē, varbūt ka viņi paši nezin vai var vai nevar


 Kāpēc ne? Un vispār varēji ielikt 0,1 mm urbumu un 0,05mm jostiņu. Pilnīgi droši ka viņi nezin,vai var tādu uztaisīt vai nevar. Neviens jau nav tik advancēts un apķērīgs, lai pasūtītu tādu PCB. Domājams vaina tajā, ka te  neviens nemāk pareizi izmantot PCB projektēšanas softu. Es domāju ka visi lieto kaut kādu  nepareizo softu, kur nemaz nevar uzlikt tik mazus urbumus, tāpēc arī neviens nezin - var vai nevar uztaisīt... Kādam jau ir tas jāizmēģina, tā teikt -  jādarbina iekārtas uz maximālo jaudu, uz maximālo iespēju robežas. Karogs tev rokā un lokomotīves gaisma par ceļvedi. A mēs aplaudēsim. No sirds.

----------


## GuntisK

Epi-nopērc šitādu: http://www.b2bchinasources.com/showroom ... 0000031955 . Varēsi "urbt" uz nebēdu. (Bonusā-ķīnietis, kas viņu apkalpos!)  ::

----------


## Epis

Nupat piezvanīju un teica ka tehnoloģiski viņi tādu 0,3mm caurumu var uztaisīt, bet vienīgā poblēma ir tāda ka man tā platīte ir tik miniatūra un 3 plates īsti nav izdevīgi taisīt,jo viņiem laikam ir jāliek iekš iekārtas samērā liela izmēra plate, agrāk laikam tad viņi manu plati taisīja reizē ar citām, bet tagat laikam sanāk ka atsevišķi jātaisa, bet nu varbūt ka sarunās un protatipu uztaisīs, protams tālāk ja gribēs taisīt tad vaidzēs aizpildīt visu to lielo laukumu, bet es īsti nesapratu cik liels viņš tur īsti ir.
un cena arī tādai platei būs lielāka nosauca no 30-35Ls, es esu gatavs maksāt pat vairāk lai tik būtu tas 0,4mm kopējais caurums  :: . jo alternatīva kur varētu kautko tādu uztaisīt ir kautkādā ķīnā kur tas prieks izmaksātu visus 100Ls (vai vēl variāk par tādu plati), tākā man būs baigi noveicies ja viņi varēs uztaisīt pa kādiem 30-35Ls man 3 plates.

----------


## Delfins

Pieļauju, ka jebkurā valstī ir tādas iekārtas. Vajag tikai pameklēt. Neredzu jēgu sūtīt uz ķīnu, jo var tepat kaimiņos. RUS jau arī ražo viskaut ko - LCD, telefonus, sputnikus.

Epi, tik neaizmirsti piefiksēt Excelī izmaksas.. lai mēs redzam, ci tad vajag iztērēt $ LED-a midzīnāšanai  ::

----------


## dmd

nu nepiekasies tik ļoti par to ledu, to jau es viņam paprasīju, lai uztaisa.
domā par megaātru cnc  ::

----------


## Epis

Sarunāju viņi man protatipus 3 uztaisīs, tagat tik jāuzzīmē jauna plate ar jaunajiem 0,4mm caurumiem jaizvelk kādi  160 IO (ieskaitot konfigurācijas) tad brīvi piejami varētu būt kādi 120 IO (tagadējo 50 vietā). vārdsakot viss jāpārzīmē un vilkšu tik daudz IO cik vien varēs izvilkt  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Apsolīja uztaisīt bez kļūmēm, vai ka iespējamās kļūmes /garie-īsie/ labosi tu pats?

----------


## Epis

Par to es neko nezinu, bet nu ja jau var uztaisīt tad noteikti ka būs +- normāli.
vārdsakot sanāk tā ka es tagat pārvelku visu plati pajaunam, lai atbrīvotu vietu jaunajiem IO vadiem, un šeit bildē var redzēt ka es tos JTAG pinus esu nolicis savādāk (es viņus arī apgriezu otrādies lai nebūtu kā pagājšreiz ka jālodē no otras puses) un pieliku vēl papildus 10pin header ligzdu tur es izvilkšu Bankas1 atlišos IO laikam būs kādi 5 vai 6.
vēl izlaboju kļūdas kā DCLK pinu pievilku, un MAx3000 IO pamainīju, vēl noņēmu to milzīgo 4kanālu slēdzi (kuru es tāpat neizmantoju un tajā vietā ieliku 3 pin header vadus tur vidējais būs GND un malējie MAX3000 IO ar pull-up reistoru lai tad ar tiem 2 IO varētu uzstādīt ielādējamo konfigurācijuas failu sanāk 4 kombinācijas.
un tagat man uz plates visi signālu līmeņa savienotāji būs mazie 0,4mm caurumiņi, līdz ar to ja viņi šitos caurumus nevarēs kvalitatīvi uztaisīt tad vienkārši plate būs jāmet ārā, un jāmeklē kāda cita PCB firma, vai jāpielabo vecā PCB plate (vecais PCB zīmējums man ir saglabāts, un tur ir tikai biški jāpielabo un var taisīt) un jātaisa tā.
[attachment=0:3gcxjvi6]C3_0.4mm_puspabeigta.JPG[/attachment:3gcxjvi6]

----------


## Epis

Vēl plati nēsu pabeidzis, bet man jau liekās ka šitā būs viss labākā(viss sarežģitākā) plate kādu jebkad esu uzzīmējis.
tagat man ir jau pabeigt vairāk kā 65%, un kā jau teicu nākās pārvilkt pilnīgi visus vadus pa jaunu, jo mainās viņu izvietojums,  un izskatās ka uz plates būs jāliek vēlviens 41pin Hiros kontakts jo šitas jau ir pilns ar vadiem un sanāca izvilkt 37 IO no 2 IO bankām, vēl jāizvelk 4IO bankas (3 pilnas un 1 puse tākā nesanāks uzlikt vēl divus 41 konektorus, jo ir arī jāslēdz klāt FTDi čips, tākā paliks kādi 10 vai varirāk IO kurus laikam izvilkšu uz parastā Header kontakta. kopā būs piejami ap 90-100IO gandrīz 2x vairāk nekā vecajai platei.

man liekās ka es būšu pārspējis kārtējo reizi pats sevi  ::

----------


## marizo

Piedod, Epi, bet es Tavus postus vairs nelasu. Tikai apskatu, lai nerādītos tas apzīmējums, ka jauns posts nogatavojies..    ::

----------


## Vikings

Klau, Epi, izskatās ... slikti. Būtu jau OK, ja viss būtu iztrasēts kārtīgi, normāli 45 grādos, laikumi aizpildīti kā poligoni utt. Savādāk, lūdzu neapvainojies, bet plate izskatās kā maza bērna krāsojums ar krītiņiem.

----------


## Epis

Tie ir gerber failu attēli, jo izdomāju nelikt Pcad bildi iekšā jo tad īsti nevar redzēt tās līnijas, jo visi tie daudzie slāņi klājas virsū, un tad sanāk beigās tāds attēls ka nevar neko saprast (par to viens te sūdzējās ka no tiem PCB attēliem neko saprast nevar, nu tagt tīri var redzēt kur celiņi ir vilkti un kur nav, vienīgi paši čipi nav redzami  :: 
visas līnijas iet 45grādos, bildē viņi izskatās tādisačakarēti jo atēls no bitmap tika arhivēts uz JPEG tākā attēla kvalitāte ir zudusi.
 Zemes poligoni ir, bet nav aizpildīti, ja es to izdarītu tad vispār nevarētu redzēt neko kamēr līnijas. 

galvenais bīj parādīt to cik daudz liniju var izvilkt no BGA korpusa 2 līmeņos ja izmanto 0,4mm caurumus un tas faktisi ir starp 80-90%(kā jau es agrāk tiku teicis), līdz ar to mierīgi var iztikt bez 4 līmeņu plates. vienīgi tos 4 līmeņus vaidzētu priekš signālu kvalitātes, un tad varētu slēgt pat DDRII SDRAM (esu izvilcis visus 2vu IO banku DQ pinus takā varētu teorētiski slēgt klāt x18,x16,x9,x8 bitu DDRII, un plus vēl būs 2 IO bankām izvilkti DDR pini bet tur atbaltāmie režimi ir X9,X8bit saliekot visu kopā sanāk 32bit DDR atbalsts  ::  nez vai kādreiz to vaidzēs izmantot, bet kas zin varbūt ka pienāks tādi laiki.

Marizio es varu pateikt ka es vispār neju iekšā tajās jūsu Analogajās sadaļās kā  Transformātori, Radioamatierisms, Audio/video (video intresē tādeļ mēnesī reizi apskatos vai nav kautkas par video, bet pa nelaimi pārsvarā ir audio). 
katrs lasa to kas intresē.

----------


## Vikings

1. Apakšējās bildes apakšējā labajā un kreisajā stūrī neizskatās, ka tur būtu 45 grādi. Tāpat resnie celiņi virs C III.
2. Slāņus mierīgi var atslēgt arī P-CADā. Paskaties pie Options -> Layers un uztaisi jaunu Layer set.

----------


## Epis

Beidzot izvilku visus IO un pārējos vadus no BGA pakas Tik optimāli cik vien tas teorētiski ir iespējams, ja kāds var Optimālāk tad gribu redzēt. vispār šitā vadu vilkšana ir kā šahs, kur jādomā kas notiks 4 gājienus uz priekšu, un tā kā cilvēka smadzenēm Operātivā atmiņa ir maza tad paši saprotat ka tas ir pagrūti. 
Kopā no šitās mikrenes var izvilkt 182 IO man būs kautkur virs 150, tīri brīvi būs piejami virs 100 IO kur kautko slēgt klāt. 

ceru ka šodien pbeigšu, jo vēl ir daudz velkamā. 
[attachment=0:1h31jf2u]C3_0.4mm_BGA cnetrs izvilkts.JPG[/attachment:1h31jf2u]

----------


## Delfins

> un tā kā cilvēka smadzenēm Operātivā atmiņa ir maza tad paši saprotat ka tas ir pagrūti.


 Tāpēc, jai pie šādiem projektiem strāda desmitiem inzēnieru, kuriem ir vismaz 10 gadu pieredze sarežgītu loģiku/elektronikas ierīču uzbūvē.
A tu pat nemākot normāli rezistoru pielodēt, ķeries pie BGA.

----------


## Epis

Esu ticis šitik tālu un tas ir ap 99%  :: 
nav vēl pievilkts kreisajā malā jaudas vadi, bet viss pārējais itkā ir, Kā redzat tad šitajā plātē viss ir novietots pavisam citādāk (izņemot FPGA,CPLD flash un DC-DC) un tā rupji uz ātro skaskaitot sanāca ka ir izvilkti 110 IO + 3IO Led diodes jo nu sanāca tā ka nebīj vietas kontaktos un pieliku galā 0806 diodi + rezistoru.
IO skaita ziņā esu pārspējis savas prognozes (bīju domājis ap 100). 
un USB +JTAG spraudņi atradīsies plates otrajā galā tas tādēļ lai virspusēvarētu uzspraust virsū kādu lielu plati savienojoties ar tiem diviem 41pin Hiros kontaktiem (37IO katrā) un + parastie header IO 32 lejā un 4 augšā kopā arī ir 110 pieslēdzami IO un 2 vietas kur var pieslēgt ārējo IO banku voltu līmeni (katram Hiros kontaktam savs voltu līmenis) varētu arī trešo uztaisīt tad daļa no Header IO arī varētu ielikt savu līmeni, pārējai platei stāvēs 3,2V.
Es tā skatos un brīnos ka es kautko tik sarežģitu esu uztaisījis, īsts mākslas darbs.  :: 
[attachment=0:3i1ls9of]C3_0.4mm_99%_ izvilkts.JPG[/attachment:3i1ls9of]

----------


## Mosfet

Nepriecājies kāds atkal sabļaus.
Personīgi man tās zaļās un sarkānas līnijas  linijas atgādina to lai tur varētu inducēties vesela kaudze problēmu. Vēl tikai atliek sakombinēt pāris kondiņus un ģeneratos gatavs. Vai tad īsāks ceļš tām nebija.
Vismaz ir rezultāts un būs forumā dzīvība ,pateicoties tev Epi  te kas notiek.

----------


## Epis

> Vai tad īsāks ceļš tām nebija.


 Nav.
Šitās 3 plates būs tādas kādas ir, ja nākotnē vaidzēs taisīt vēl un lielākā apjomā (pāris desmitus)tad būs 4 līmeņi kur tad arī būs 1 GND otrs VCC tad jau varētu runāt par kautkādu sakarīgu signālu Kvalitāti.

Būs pataitešām intresanti pavērot to signālu kvalitāti šai platei un ja nākošā būs 4 līmeņi tad varētu salīdzināt un ievērtēt cik liels tad ir uzlabojums un vai ir izdevīgāk taisīt 4 līmeņu plati vai 2 līmeņu. 
vienīgi lai es kautkādu signālu kvalitāti varētu nomērīt vaidēs taisīt 60Msps Oscilu,jo ar 1 Msps neko redzēt nevarēs.

----------


## Epis

Aizsūtīju Plates gerber failus Almiko lai taisa un tagat ar visiem GND leyeriem plate izskatās šādi: 
 

Domāju ka nebūs tik traki ar to signālu kvalitāti jo 2 līmenī Zemes lauki ir pietiekoši plaši, protams varēja būt vairāk, bet esu apmierināts arī ar to kā ir tagat galvenais lai viņi to plati uztaisa, ja neuztaisīs tad gan būs skāde.

----------


## Epis

Atradu vēl 3  kļūdas plates zīmējumā, labums tāds ka tās nav nekādas nopietnās kļūdas dēļ kurām kautkas neietu tās ir 1 kļūda pie FTDI čipa tur 3V3out pinam klāt nav pielikts 0,1uf kapacitātors (strādā arī bez tā es jau iemēģināju) otras 2 kļūdas ir pie Flash atmiņas tur CE un Byte pini nav nekpiekurienes pieslēgti un šeit CE var salodēt ar blakus esošo GND kāju, bet ar Byte pinu ir sliktāk tas slēdz 8/16bit režimus un blakus ir GND un A16 pins līdz ar to salodējot Byte pinu kopā ar GND es dabūnu 8bit režimu(man vaig 16) un ja es salodēju Byte ar A16 pinu(softā uzlieku ka A16=1) tad es ieslēdzu 16bit režimu, vienīgi sliktums tāds ka tākā A16 ir 17. adreses bits(sāk ar 1) tad es varu nolasīt un programmēt nepāraskaitļa Flash bankas līdz ar to 16Mb vietā man sanāks 8Mb  :: ,  bet tehniski sanāk ka var nolasīt visu flash atmiņu tikai tad sanāks ka pāra skaitļa bankas būs jālasa 8bit režimā (jo A16=0) un nepāraskaitļa 16bit režīmā jo A16=1 nu tā stūlbi ir sanācis.

 sliktums tāds ka plates faili ir jau aizsūtīti un izlabot neko vairs nevar, un man jau bīj tāda nojauta ka vēl kāda kļūda būs.

----------


## Epis

Piektdien būs plate gatava. 
kas attiecās uz plates spēju strādāt ar lielām clock frekvencēm tad uzliekot pareizos uzstādījumus (voltu IO standartus un slēgšanās spēku, problēmām nevaidzētu būt (domāju ka parallēlo flash atmiņu varēšu nolasīt ar 16Mhz ātrumu un sūtīt datus no MAx3000 uz fpga ar 28Mhz ātrumu  ::  
par to kādēļ es esu tik pārliecināts skataties topiku sadaļā Elektronikas Pamati ->"Impedance ?? un tā ietekme" kur es ar MODERNĀKO Signal integrity, EMI programmu hyperLynx (šo progu izmanto un iesaka pats FPGA ražotājs savos Datasheetos) modelēju savas FPGA IO uzvedību, 
faktiski var teikt ka šī programma ir izglābusi visu manu fpga plates taisīšanas projektu, jo es kā muļķis būtu visu mikreni sabojājis uzstādot nepareizus IO standartus par to var arī izlasīt Application Note 447 (AN 447 dokumentā)

ā varu vēl atzīmēt ka nēsu skatījies kas būs ja max3000 sūtīs signālus uz fpga es domāju ka uzstādot švakāko signālu problēmām nevaidzētu būt.

Var teikt ka es tikai tagat esu patiesi sapratis to cik sarežģita ir fpga mikrene un cik augsti tehnoloģiska viņa ir it sevišķi IO standarti kuru signāli ir ļoti ātri.
šeit grafiks cik stiprus signālus var izturēt mana fpga
[attachment=0:1a1g8sqj]C3_Pin Overschoote līmeņi.JPG[/attachment:1a1g8sqj]

----------


## Epis

nu tā šeit ir mana Jaunā PCB, vispār izrādās ka ALMIKO var uztaisīt tādas VIA ar kopējo diametru 0,4mm skataties paši caurumiņi ir smuki, mazi un kontakts ir + novirze ir ļoti niecīga vienīgi es pats bišķi sačakarēju ar gerber failiem izrādās ka tie nez kāpēc neiezīmēja 4kantainās BGA čipa pēdas, līdz ar to zem lodēm stāv vienkarš 0,25mm vads kas sākās lodes centrā, ja tā paskatās kritiski tad pats pēdas izmērs nebīj neko lielāks tas bīj 4 stūris ar 0,25mmmalām tākā nekāds lielais zaudējums , mīnus šis nav, ceru ka lode pielodēsies  ::  

tā sakot kvalitāte ir super un cena bīja tāda pate kā par regulāro PCB (par 4 platēm samaksāju 26Ls(ar PVN) (agrāk par 3 maksāju pie 20Ls(ar PVN)
faktiski viņi mierīgi var uztaisīt 0,2mm celiņus un tādu pašu atrstarpi, jo man bīj vietas ar tādiem celiņiem un nekādu defektu, varbūt ka varētu pat 0,15mm pavilkt  ::   bet VIA diametram šitas viennozīmīgi ir limits, jo caurums ir 0,3mm līdz ar to mala tikai 0,1mm 
[attachment=0:388n3njn]C3jaunā BGA_Zoom.JPG[/attachment:388n3njn]

----------


## Epis

šeit pilnā bilde (60% no orģināla) fotogrāfeta ar platleņķa fish eye 10mm lēcu  ::  ISO800  un  vispār šitās plates ir grūti fotogrāfēt jo virsma ir spīdīga, un zibspūldzi izmantot nevar tādēļ ISO ir tik augsts. 

plate kā parasti izskatās baigi labi, faktiski uz šitās plates es domāju uztaisīt pirmo CNC elektroniku, jo tur ir viss kas vajadzīgs un vēlāk ja viss strādās tad varētu 16Mb flashatmiņu nomainīt uz 8Gb priekš signālu glabāšanas  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Tad tikai lodē klāt, taisi augšā un rādi ko spēj. A to jau gadi iet, a lietas no vietas nekustās.

----------


## Epis

Salodēju 2 plates ar savu SMD krāsni,  lodēju DC regulātoru,fpga,CPLD,flash un hiros kontaktus, un vienīgā mikrene kas 100% kvalitatīvi ir salodējusies ir BGA čips pārējām daļām vietās ir salipušas kājas vai arī nav vispār salodējies pietā vainīga ir tā lodēšanas pasta kas laikam ir pārāk bieza un laikam ka es viņu pārāk daudz sasmērēju, vardsakot beigās iznāk tā ka viss vieglāk lodēt ir tieši BGA iepakojumus un tas arī sanāk viss letāk, jo nevaig nekādu dārgu lodējamo pastu(pa 10Ls) un citus štruntus + rezultāts vienmēr ir labs (vēl nav bījis tā kebūtu kautkas salodējies. 

sanāk tā ka man tagat jāpārlodē, un jānoņem liekā alva  ar lodāmuru izņemot BGA faktiski varēju krāsnī likt tikai BGA un DC regulātorus (tie arī normāli salodējās)

----------


## dmd

> domāju kad katrs nopietns elektroniķis, mikreņu programmists gribētu sev tādu kārtīgu SMD krāsni  ar kuru var pielodēt jebkāda veida SMD detaļas (līdz pat BGA).

----------


## Epis

Krāsns lodē labi un krāsns nav vainīga pie tā ka salipa celiņi tur vaina ir pastā un tajā ka es viņu pārdozēju un nepareizi uzklāju un vispār tā nav caurspīdīgā (šķidrā, īstā pasta), jo šitai metāla saturs pastā ir 87% bet tām īstajām kuras var ar šprici spiest un kas arī salodē normāli ir mazāks metala saturs ap 80-82%  ideālā variantā pastu vaidzētu uzklāt ar CNC iekārtu kas būtu sadozēta un tad pate iekārta arī saliktu čipus uz plates tad viss būtu OK jo ar krāsni tam nav enkāda sakara. 

kas zin moš kautkad nākotnē arī uztaisīšu tādu Automātisko CNC pastas uzklājēju + detaļu licēju  ::   jo pagaidām es uz dullo to pastu spiežu  ::

----------


## karloslv

Kāpēc lai Automātiskais Superduper pastas spiedējs būtu gudrāks par tā radītāju?

----------


## Andrejs

> kautkad nākotnē arī uztaisīšu tādu Automātisko CNC pastas uzklājēju


  ::   ::   ::  
un viss šis čakars lai uzgrieztu vītni....

Bet tagad nopietni.
Atceries, ko teicu par dakteri - nu jau laikam ir par vēlu, bet varbūt tomēr aizej pie kāda. Tas kas Tev ir saucās uzmanības deficīta sindroms (UDS).
citāts no tejienes http://www.rehab.lv/lmpb/hiperaktiv.htm:



> Cilvēki ar UDS bieži vien ir ļoti norūpējušies par savu neatkarību un nevar ciest, ka kāds tiem māca kas jādara. Viņi dod priekšroku pašu spriedumam. Šai grupai ir grūtības ar auditīvas un verbālas informācijas pārstrādi. Piem., bērns ar UDS dzird vārdus, ko tam saka, bet vienlaikus tam neveidojas atbilstošais priekšstats, kas ir tik svarīgs, lai atcerētos


 Andrejs

----------


## karloslv

Labi, liekam Epi mierā. Epim patīk palepoties ar sasniegumiem, tad lai pierāda savus triecientempus un izgudrotāja garu 15. aprīlī Robotikas sacensībās.

----------


## Epis

faktiski tagat šitā topika lapa ir viss vērtīgākā informatīvi visiem latvijā kuri plāno taisīt kādu PCB viņi tagat droši var zīmēt plates priekš BGA čipiem ar 0,4mm VIA līmeņa savienojumiem. un plati uztaisīt pa lēto Almiko kantorī. 
Svarīgi tas ir tādēļ ka pirmstam ja kāds būtu prasījis viņiem Almiko vai viņi var uztaisīt starplīmeņ savienotāju VIA ar kopējo diametru 0,4mm atbilde būtu nē jo pēc standarta ir jāurbj 0,2mm caurums un ārējā diska diametram jābūt 0,1mm 
to viņu iekārtas nevar izdarīt, bet pateicoties manai neatlaidībai un loģiskai domāšanai es tomēr motivēju viņus padomāt (pakonsultēties ar saviem speciem), par šo te variantu kad caurumu taisa 0,3mm(ko viņi var izdarīt) un ārējo gerger faila apli ar diametru 0,4mm (tehniski diska biezums sanāk tikai 0,05mm ! bet tākā no šī plānā diska tālāk aiziet celiņš ar diametru 0,2-0,25mm tad šī savienojuma vieta ir pietiekoši liela lai uztaisītu normālu kontaktu teorētiski tas ir limits.

vienīgi taisot šādus caurumus skataties lai gerber failos tas 0,4mm caurums būtu aizpildīts ar varu (ir opcija kas urbšanas cauruma vietu atstāj tukšu tā ir jānoņem lai caurums būtu pilns)  tas ir obligāti jo tādu 0,05mm vara disku uztaisīt nav iespējams ! ceru ka sapratāt ko domāju ar to 0,05mm disku.

Vispār man pašam šitā ir baigā laime ka tādu plati var vietējais cehs uztaisīt  ::  jo pretējā gadījumā aizietu kā minimums 100-150Ls lai to uztaisītu kadā ārzemju firmā. 

ceru nākotnē ieraudzīt arī kādu kas ir uztaisījis PCB ar kādu BGA čipu  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Es vienā linkā lasīju un tur bīj teikts ka šitās pastas kas domātas spiešanai var spiezt ar 0,03 inch adatu(0,76mm)
> nav ko man te stāstīt ka adata neder.
> (tava kļūda a_masik bīj tā kad vai nu tu adatai galu neapzāģēji vai arī nepareizo pastu nopirki !)
> tākā pasta lodē labi, un tāda desiņa ir ļoti labs pastas dozēšanas veids, kā tajā linkā kuru Andrejs iesvieda,
> nu ko var teikt ka es esu izpētījis lodēšanas pastas klāšanas tehnoloģiju priekš lilajiem TQFP iepakojumiem un kad likšu cepties BGA mikreni tad pie reizes arī uzlikšu lielās TQFP mikrenes un citas detaļas.


 



> pārējām daļām vietās ir salipušas kājas vai arī nav vispār salodējies pietā vainīga ir tā lodēšanas pasta kas laikam ir pārāk bieza un laikam ka es viņu pārāk daudz sasmērēju, vardsakot beigās iznāk tā ka viss vieglāk lodēt ir tieši BGA iepakojumus un tas arī sanāk viss letāk, jo nevaig nekādu dārgu lodējamo pastu(pa 10Ls) un citus štruntus + rezultāts vienmēr ir labs (vēl nav bījis tā kebūtu kautkas salodējies.


 Kāds pārsteigums! Kas to būtu domājis??

----------


## Delfins

Veči no kantoriem, kas jūzā BGA, droši vien sēž klusiņām un hihinās  ::

----------


## Epis

Nu lūk šeit daļēji salodēta jaunā plate, lai pilnībā salodētu trūkst FTDI čipa un pāris sīko setaļu, kas vēl jānopērk.
Plates izmēri 8,4x6,4 cm  ::  un ir piejami 108 IO   ::  
noteikti ka bildē nevar redzēt bet virsējā pusē kur ir čipi nav nevienas detaļas, kas būtu augstākas par 0,5mm tas nozīmē kad var mierīgi spraust virsū tāda paša izmēra PCB caur tiem Hiros konektoriem  :: , visi lielie kontakti kā JTAG, USB ir plates otrā pusē, šitā ir mana jaunā ideja, lai varētu veidot modulāru sistēmu, piemēram piespraust kādu SDRAM atmiņas bloku  ::   vai ko citu.
un šoreiz kļūdu faktiski nav (vismaz man tā gribās domāt ka nav) 
[attachment=0:22n0vff7]C3_front_cut.JPG[/attachment:22n0vff7]
[attachment=1:22n0vff7]C3_back_cut.JPG[/attachment:22n0vff7]

----------


## GuntisK

> noteikti ka bildē nevar redzēt bet virsējā pusē kur ir čipi nav nevienas detaļas, kas būtu augstākas par *0,5mm*


 Tu domā ko Tu raksti?

----------


## Delfins

Es gaidu to brīdi, kad beidzot tur strādās kāda normāla programma. Ko tu mums te spļauj katru reizi bildes un kilometru garus tekstus :/
Smuki salodēts tas ir tikai viens štrunts...

----------


## Epis

tur bīj domāts 5mm, vai 0,5cm druks kļūda ātrumā.

----------


## Vikings

Nu taču palaid vismaz to plati...

Starp citu, tevis izmantotie konektori man ne īpaši patīk. Vietu viņi ieekonomē, tas gan, gatavā konstrukcijā izmantot forši,  bet demo platē katru pinu individuāli izmantot neļauj, tad vajag kaut kādu pārejas plati uz standarta 100mil taisnajiem izvadiem uz kuriem vajadzības gadījumā var pa vienam vadiņam spraust.

----------

